# Competizione e creatività



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

*Competizione e creatività*

Ieri sono stata al colloquio con le insegnanti di mia figlia, seconda elementare. I voti sono buoni ma non alti come dovrebbero essere (secondo loro). Si concentra poco durante le lezioni, sembra persa nel suo mondo. Mi hanno segnalato la sua amicizia con una bambina che ha difficoltà, quasi sconcertate da questo rapporto. Secondo loro dovrebbe mettersi in competizione con le bambine più brave, ma (sempre secondo loro) si sa che la competizione è faticosa... Alla fine, forse per darmi lo zuccherino, mi hanno detto, eh ma si vede che sua figlia è una creativa, è sempre così originale... Insomma le solite storie, è intelligente ma non si applica abbastanza. Me ne sono tornata a casa un po' sconcertata, e con l'idea che forse la scuola non aiuta a sviluppare i talenti ma ad uniformare... Lei intanto continua a dirmi che a scuola si annoia.


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ieri sono stata al colloquio con le insegnanti di mia figlia, seconda elementare. I voti sono buoni ma non alti come dovrebbero essere (secondo loro). Si concentra poco durante le lezioni, sembra persa nel suo mondo. Mi hanno segnalato la sua amicizia con una bambina che ha difficoltà, quasi sconcertate da questo rapporto. Secondo loro dovrebbe mettersi in competizione con le bambine più brave, ma (sempre secondo loro) si sa che la competizione è faticosa... Alla fine, forse per darmi lo zuccherino, mi hanno detto, eh ma si vede che sua figlia è una creativa, è sempre così originale... *Insomma le solite storie, è intelligente ma non si applica abbastanza. *Me ne sono tornata a casa un po' sconcertata, e con l'idea che forse la scuola non aiuta a sviluppare i talenti ma ad uniformare... Lei intanto continua a dirmi che a scuola si annoia.


io non noterei questo, ma il fatto che tende a legarsi solo ad una bimba ..non fa gruppo....e probabilmente invece che giocare con gli altri preferisce disegnare.....creare...

sarà introspettiva...oppure....sta affrontando problemi troppo grandi per lei che la distraggono dai giochi....


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> io non noterei questo, ma il fatto che tende a legarsi solo ad una bimba ..non fa gruppo....e probabilmente invece che giocare con gli altri preferisce disegnare.....creare...
> 
> sarà introspettiva...oppure....sta affrontando problemi troppo grandi per lei che la distraggono dai giochi....


No no, anzi, tende troppo a fare gruppo, dicono che di solito si comincia più avanti. Il disegno per affrontare problemi grandi lo ha utilizzato lo scorso anno. E' che le altre bimbe sono molto competitive (e le mamme pure :mexican.


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2010)

​


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVnPotcVkFQ


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> No no, anzi, tende troppo a fare gruppo, dicono che di solito si comincia più avanti. Il disegno per affrontare problemi grandi lo ha utilizzato lo scorso anno. E' che le altre bimbe sono molto competitive (e le mamme pure :mexican.



allora è solo più introspettiva di altre

ma non sottovaluterei la descrizione iniziale che ne hanno fatto: è distratta...sempre persa nel suo mondo....

sicura che abbia superato quel momento difficile?


----------



## Sgargiula (17 Febbraio 2010)

Lasciali dire.
La scuola e' standard le valutazioni si riferiscono allo standard... non possono fare una scuola di eccezioni in cui ogni bambino sviluppa le sue attitudini.

Quello verra' dopo, ora serve solo la base


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> allora è solo più introspettiva di altre
> 
> ma non sottovaluterei la descrizione iniziale che ne hanno fatto: è distratta...sempre persa nel suo mondo....
> 
> sicura che abbia superato quel momento difficile?


Sì direi di sì, è molto curiosa e aperta al mondo, trova difficile però l'indottrinamento. E' un po' anarchica . E' sempre stata così caratterialmente, anche prima della morte del padre. L'ho iscritta alla scuola pubblica appositamente perchè volevo contenere la sua estrosità, però comincio ad avere dei dubbi.


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ieri sono stata al colloquio con le insegnanti di mia figlia, seconda elementare. I voti sono buoni ma non alti come dovrebbero essere (secondo loro). Si concentra poco durante le lezioni, sembra persa nel suo mondo. Mi hanno segnalato la sua amicizia con una bambina che ha difficoltà, quasi sconcertate da questo rapporto. *Secondo loro dovrebbe mettersi in competizione con le bambine più brave*, ma (sempre secondo loro) si sa che la competizione è faticosa... Alla fine, forse per darmi lo zuccherino, mi hanno detto, eh ma si vede che sua figlia è una creativa, è sempre così originale... Insomma le solite storie, *è intelligente ma non si applica abbastanza*. Me ne sono tornata a casa un po' sconcertata, e con l'idea che forse la scuola non aiuta a sviluppare i talenti ma ad uniformare... Lei intanto continua a dirmi che a scuola si annoia.


 E tu ti preoccupi dei pareri di chi ha queste idee? E poi, proprio chi è intelligente non si applica mai abbastanza, se non nelle proprie passioni.


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sì direi di sì, è molto curiosa e aperta al mondo, trova difficile però l'indottrinamento. *E' un po' anarchica *. E' sempre stata così caratterialmente, anche prima della morte del padre. L'ho iscritta alla scuola pubblica appositamente perchè volevo contenere la sua estrosità, però comincio ad avere dei dubbi.



:mexican::mexican:

bella...

scusa se insisto ...ma quando ero piccola a scuola avevano notato certi miei atteggiamenti

io ora so che avevano ragione...dovevano andare in profondità....e se lo avessere fatto allora....chissà...forse avrei meno problemi adesso.


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E tu ti preoccupi dei pareri di chi ha queste idee? E poi, proprio chi è intelligente non si applica mai abbastanza, se non nelle proprie passioni.


La penso allo stesso modo. Non mi preoccupo ma mi faccio delle domande.


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> :mexican::mexican:
> 
> bella...
> 
> ...


Ecco, è proprio questo il punto. E' rispettosa delle regole, autonoma, non ha problemi di comportamento. Ma non vorrei lasciarle troppa carta bianca e farle avere problemi poi. Il mondo purtroppo è questo, va bene volare ma ci vuole pure il paracadute, no?


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ecco, è proprio questo il punto. E'* rispettosa delle regole, autonoma, non ha problemi di comportamento.* Ma non vorrei lasciarle troppa carta bianca e farle avere problemi poi. Il mondo purtroppo è questo, va bene volare ma ci vuole pure il paracadute, no?



io piangevo se la maestra lasciava la classe...

per il resto ero bravissima...educatissima...fin troppo :mexican:

sai che i bambini devono sporcarsi..fare un po' di casino...sono bimbi.....

se non lo fanno alla loro età..perdono molto della loro crescita naturale


----------



## ranatan (17 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> io piangevo se la maestra lasciava la classe...
> 
> per il resto ero bravissima...educatissima...fin troppo :mexican:
> 
> ...


Ma perchè dici che avrebbero dovuto indagare di più su questi tuoi comportamenti?
Te lo chiedo perchè mi sembra di sentire la descrizione della mia.
Va alla scuola materna e le maestre mi dicono che è fin troppo educata e riservata.
L'altro giorno è tornata a casa e mi ha confessato di aver spinto per terra un bambino (il bimbo più alto e grosso della classe) perchè non "correva" bene e che la maestra l'ha punita per questo.
Io sono rimasta stupitissima perchè lei non è il tipo ma ero fin contenta che l'avesse fatto e mi sono messa a ridere prima di dirle che i bimbi non si spingono.
Il giorno dopo ho chiesto alle maestre se davvero lo avesse fatto e loro sono cascate dalle nuvole dicendomi che fosse stato vero avrebbero festeggiato perchè lei è fin troppo rispettosa delle regole!
Probabilmente nel suo intimo desiderava ardentemente spingere il bimbo ma non ha avuto il coraggio. Mi si è stretto il cuore...


----------



## Sgargiula (17 Febbraio 2010)

Credo che se non si nota nulla di strano nel "sociale" il resto va bene.
Poi i bimbi hanno gia' il loro carattere c'e' poco da fare


----------



## ranatan (17 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Credo che se non si nota nulla di strano nel "sociale" il resto va bene.
> Poi i bimbi hanno gia' il loro carattere c'e' poco da fare


Infatti, la mia per esempio è super prudente (per fortuna mia), mentre io da piccola ero una scalmanata. Non l'ho indottrinata a essere sempre educata e diligente...è il suo carattere.


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

*Pure la mia*

sempre fatto diecimila cose contemporaneamente... mah credo che sia la scuola a doversi adeguare ai bambini, non viceversa. Il metodo educativo è lo stesso di quando andavo alle elementari io.


----------



## Minerva (17 Febbraio 2010)

sulla mancanza di concentrazione ...dorme abbastanza? fa colazione?


----------



## Sgargiula (17 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Infatti, la mia per esempio è super prudente (per fortuna mia), mentre io da piccola ero una scalmanata. Non l'ho indottrinata a essere sempre educata e diligente...è il suo carattere.


Infatti infatti mia figlia e' sociale e scalmanata, io sono sempre stata asociale e silenziosa e anche del padre ha ben poco :carneval:


----------



## Sgargiula (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> sempre fatto diecimila cose contemporaneamente... *mah credo che sia la scuola a doversi adeguare ai bambini, non viceversa*. Il metodo educativo è lo stesso di quando andavo alle elementari io.


Ma come puoi pensare a una scuola su misura per ogni bambino? Che poi secondo me e' bene che imparino ad adeguarsi... i limiti e le regole aiutano a crescere c'e' poco da fare.


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sulla mancanza di concentrazione ...dorme abbastanza? fa colazione?


Sì, è sempre stata una bambina iperattiva, da neonata piangeva in continuazione e poi crollava, stremata. Ma è curiosa, desiderosa di imparare... ma scrivere con la bella calligrafia, imparare le cose a memoria o le canzoncine per bambini che cantano a musica l'annoiano. L'insegnante di italiano mi ha detto che ha ottime capacità di comprensione ma non esegue sempre le consegne (che brutti termini burocratici...)... le reinventa a modo suo.


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Ma come puoi pensare a una scuola su misura per ogni bambino? Che poi secondo me e' bene che imparino ad adeguarsi... i limiti e le regole aiutano a crescere c'e' poco da fare.


Ma non è questione di limiti o di regole, ma di metodo di insegnamento.


----------



## Minerva (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sì, è sempre stata una bambina iperattiva, da neonata piangeva in continuazione e poi crollava, stremata. Ma è curiosa, desiderosa di imparare... ma scrivere con la bella calligrafia, imparare le cose a memoria o le canzoncine per bambini che cantano a musica l'annoiano. L'insegnante di italiano mi ha detto che ha ottime capacità di comprensione ma non esegue sempre le consegne (che brutti termini burocratici...)... le reinventa a modo suo.


vai piano con la definizione di iperattiva che, come sai, stabilisce anche una condizione patologica.
il limite della scuola è l'impossibilità ( e la mancanza di volontà-mezzi-competenze)di valorizzare le singole attitudini ; che almeno non ven gano castrate da maestre con i paraocchi...ci vuole fortuna.
ma c'è anche il rischio di giustificare comportamenti fuori dalle regole che servono alla socializzazione equilibrata


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> vai piano con la definizione di iperattiva che, come sai, stabilisce anche una condizione patologica.
> il limite della scuola è l'impossibilità ( e* la mancanza di volontà*-mezzi-competenze)*di valorizzare le singole attitudini* ; che almeno non ven gano castrate da maestre con i paraocchi...ci vuole fortuna.
> ma c'è anche il rischio di giustificare comportamenti fuori dalle regole che servono alla socializzazione equilibrata


Si, ma in realtà la funzione della scuola è quella di uniformare (anche attraverso il meccanismo della competizione e del premio-punizione), altro che valorizzare le differenze. Questo a prescindere da qualunque giudizio sul bene o male della cosa.


----------



## Minerva (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di limiti o di regole, ma di metodo di insegnamento.


non so se poi siamo in grado di riconoscere un  metodo valido o meno; spesso anche noi genitori pecchiamo di presunzione


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> vai piano con la definizione di iperattiva che, come sai, stabilisce anche una condizione patologica.
> *il limite della scuola è l'impossibilità ( e la mancanza di volontà-mezzi-competenze)di valorizzare le singole attitudini *; che almeno non ven gano castrate da maestre con i paraocchi...ci vuole fortuna.
> ma c'è anche il rischio di giustificare comportamenti fuori dalle regole che servono alla socializzazione equilibrata


Sì, lo so. Il comportamento è adeguato, quello che infastidisce le insegnanti, oltre alle amicizie con bambini di "altro livello" (altro brutto termine) è la non volontà di andare oltre. Le capacità le ha, ma non si sforza. Io non la sforzo, l'errore sta lì?


----------



## Sgargiula (17 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Si, ma in realtà la funzione della scuola è quella di uniformare*, altro che valorizzare le differenze. Questo a prescindere da qualunque giudizio sul bene o male della cosa.


Per quanto riguarda l'educazione di certo e' cosi'... ma non vedo come altro potrebbe essere.


----------



## Minerva (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sì, lo so. Il comportamento è adeguato, quello che infastidisce, oltre alle amicizie con bambini di "altro livello" (altro brutto termine) è la non volontà di andare oltre. Le capacità le ha, ma non si sforza. Io non la sforzo, l'errore sta lì?


dipende. in alcune cose più che forzata va invogliata ,magari


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende. in alcune cose più che forzata va invogliata ,magari


Il problema è che in fondo le dò ragione . Lavorerò sulla concentrazione, una cosa per volta dovrebbe fare, non mille.


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda l'educazione di certo e' cosi'... ma non vedo come altro potrebbe essere.


L'educazione ed il comportamento... si certo, è normale che lo sia. Per questo i secchioni sono più sgobboni che intelligenti.:carneval:
Chi non si uniforma troppo ma ha sufficiente cervello da capire in che gioco l'hanno inserito, tiene un profilo diciamo da 7, ottimizzando il rapporto ore studio/risultato.
Il tempo e l'applicazione se lo riserva per le cose che gli piacciono davvero :carneval:


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, ma in realtà la funzione della scuola è quella di uniformare (*anche attraverso il meccanismo della competizione* e del premio-punizione), altro che valorizzare le differenze. Questo a prescindere da qualunque giudizio sul bene o male della cosa.


E che si fa?


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'educazione ed il comportamento... si certo, è normale che lo sia. Per questo i secchioni sono più sgobboni che intelligenti.:carneval:
> Chi non si uniforma troppo ma ha sufficiente cervello da capire in che gioco l'hanno inserito, tiene un profilo diciamo da 7, ottimizzando il rapporto ore studio/risultato.
> Il tempo e l'applicazione se lo riserva per le cose che gli piacciono davvero :carneval:


Sì, come facevo io al liceo. Ma alle elementari mi sembra un po' troppo presto non trovi?


----------



## Sgargiula (17 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'educazione ed il comportamento... si certo, è normale che lo sia. Per questo i secchioni sono più sgobboni che intelligenti.:carneval:
> Chi non si uniforma troppo ma ha sufficiente cervello da capire in che gioco l'hanno inserito, tiene un profilo diciamo da 7, ottimizzando il rapporto ore studio/risultato.
> Il tempo e l'applicazione se lo riserva per le cose che gli piacciono davvero :carneval:


Pussa via io avevo la media dell'8 e 1/2... mettevo i miei con le spalle al muro:voodoo:

Alla fine chi e' "diverso" e intelligente seguira' la sua strada alla faccia delle pagelle


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E che si fa?


Se si è intelligenti, si capisce che è meglio assecondare... senza esagerare. Fondamentalmente, cerchi di mettergliela in quel posto, facendoli se non felici e contenti, mediamente soddisfatti. Il timone in barca a vela lo puoi reggere tu, ma non puoi andare controvento.


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sì, come facevo io al liceo. Ma alle elementari mi sembra un po' troppo presto non trovi?


 Ci sono certi bimbi che ce l'hanno nel sangue :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Pussa via io avevo la media dell'8 e 1/2... mettevo i miei con le spalle al muro:voodoo:
> 
> *Alla fine chi e' "diverso" e intelligente seguira' la sua strada alla faccia delle pagelle*


 Claro que si!


----------



## Sgargiula (17 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se si è intelligenti, si capisce che è meglio assecondare... senza esagerare. Fondamentalmente, cerchi di mettergliela in quel posto, facendoli se non felici e contenti, mediamente soddisfatti. Il timone in barca a vela lo puoi reggere tu, ma non puoi andare controvento.


Che poi e' bene imparare il sistema fin da piccoli... ci si mette avanti col lavoro cosi' alle medie sai gia' come girarci intorno:carneval:


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> *Ma perchè dici che avrebbero dovuto indagare di più su questi tuoi comportamenti?*
> Te lo chiedo perchè mi sembra di sentire la descrizione della mia.
> Va alla scuola materna e le maestre mi dicono che è fin troppo educata e riservata.
> L'altro giorno è tornata a casa e mi ha confessato di aver spinto per terra un bambino (il bimbo più alto e grosso della classe) perchè non "correva" bene e che la maestra l'ha punita per questo.
> ...


Perchè avevano notato qualcosa di strano rispetto agli altri....e avevano ragione..
essere troppo...come dire...perfetti..non sporcarsi mai....agire da adulti pur non essendolo...
e poi ripeto io piangevo se rimanevo in aula senza la maestra....
consigliarono mia madre di andare da una specialista
mi ci portò e la inesperta di allora le disse che siccome io non volevo andare da lei...avvertiva che ero ostica...era meglio non costringermi

insomma aveva incontrato una idiota

se invece avesse incontrato una seria...mi avrebbe aiutato allora a superare certi problemi...che affrontati ora sono molto meno facili da affrontare...


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sì, è sempre stata una bambina iperattiva, da neonata piangeva in continuazione e poi crollava, stremata. *Ma è curiosa, desiderosa di imparare... ma scrivere con la bella calligrafia, imparare le cose a memoria o le canzoncine per bambini che cantano a musica l'annoiano. L'insegnante di italiano mi ha detto che ha ottime capacità di comprensione ma non esegue sempre le consegne (che brutti termini burocratici...)... le reinventa a modo suo*.


 
e questo cosa c'entra?

io ero una bimba socievole..brava a scuola...creativa...

non sto dicendo che la tua abbia dei problemi!anzi!!
ma ciò che tu descrivi non è mica sintomo di un bimbo in pace con sè stesso


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Che poi e' bene imparare il sistema fin da piccoli... ci si mette avanti col lavoro cosi' alle medie sai gia' come girarci intorno:carneval:


Prima si impara e meglio è. :carneval: Ad esempio, è fondamentale la prima impressione che si da ai nuovi prof... cambiare idea all'essere umano costa fatica. Se ti "percepiscono" attento e studioso nei primi mesi, con intelligenza puoi navigare con poca fatica per anni :carneval:


----------



## Sgargiula (17 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Prima si impara e meglio è. :carneval: Ad esempio, è fondamentale la prima impressione che si da ai nuovi prof... cambiare idea all'essere umano costa fatica. Se ti "percepiscono" attento e studioso nei primi mesi, con intelligenza puoi navigare con poca fatica per anni :carneval:


Verissimo... vivere della rendita dell'immagine e' fondamentale:carneval:


----------



## Sgargiula (17 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Perchè avevano notato qualcosa di strano rispetto agli altri....e avevano ragione..
> essere troppo...come dire...perfetti..non sporcarsi mai....agire da adulti pur non essendolo...
> e poi ripeto io piangevo se rimanevo in aula senza la maestra....
> consigliarono mia madre di andare da una specialista
> ...


Io non concordo e son felice che nonostante gli sforzi non mi abbiano "aggiustata"
Che poi non so quanto una bambina possa essere aiutata da una terapia, bisogna anche avere una certa eta' per capire cosa si sta sbagliando... da bambini e' troppo presto


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Io non concordo e son felice che nonostante gli sforzi non mi abbiano "aggiustata"
> Che poi non so quanto una bambina possa essere aiutata da una terapia, bisogna anche avere una certa eta' per capire cosa si sta sbagliando... da bambini e' troppo presto


 
no...i bambini vanno aiutati a far emergere i disagi del genitore

un bambino che esprime disagi sta solanmente mettendo in evidenza il disagio dei suoi genitori

insomma la terapia evita un peggioramento della situazione...tampona prima i danni..

infatti la terapia inizia col bimbo e continua con gli adulti


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Verissimo... vivere della rendita dell'immagine e' fondamentale:carneval:


Soprattutto in un sistema chiuso, uniformato ed uniformante, come quello scolastico!:up:
L'immagine che si proietta è tutto o quasi. Solo i prof più in gamba (quelli che non diventerebbero mai preside neanche in mille anni, per intenderci:carneval possono accorgersene. In quel caso però, non è una gran fatica studiare perchè sanno farti apprezzare la materia.


----------



## Minerva (17 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Soprattutto in un sistema chiuso, uniformato ed uniformante, come quello scolastico!:up:
> L'immagine che si proietta è tutto o quasi. *Solo i prof più in gamba* (quelli che non diventerebbero mai preside neanche in mille anni, per intenderci:carneval possono accorgersene. In quel caso però, non è una gran fatica studiare perchè sanno farti apprezzare la materia.


 possono cambiarti addirittura la vita e il tuo atteggiamento verso la cultura


----------



## Sgargiula (17 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> no...i bambini vanno aiutati a far emergere i disagi del genitore
> 
> *un bambino che esprime disagi sta solanmente mettendo in evidenza il disagio dei suoi genitori*
> 
> insomma la terapia evita un peggioramento della situazione...tampona prima i danni..


Ma non sarebbe meglio spedire il genitore in terapia?

Se la fonte del problema e' il genitore e' quello che va curato... di conseguenza sanera' il bambino altrimenti starebbe in cura a vita perche' se non si sana la fonte  il malessere continuera' a presentarsi.

Quello in grassetto se e' un bambino sano si


----------



## Sgargiula (17 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Soprattutto in un sistema chiuso, uniformato ed uniformante, come quello scolastico!:up:
> L'immagine che si proietta è tutto o quasi. *Solo i prof più in gamba* (quelli che non diventerebbero mai preside neanche in mille anni, per intenderci:carneval possono accorgersene. In quel caso però, non è una gran fatica studiare perchè sanno farti apprezzare la materia.


Ammetto che a culissimo li ho avuti tutti ottimi fin dalle elementari.

Comunque il mio preside all'Artistico era fantastico e superamato :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> possono cambiarti addirittura la vita e il tuo atteggiamento verso la cultura


Vero, a me è capitato. Il 90% circa dei professori che ho avuto (quasi tutte donne) erano davvero pessimi... fondamentalmente di insegnare, degli alunni e della loro materia non gliene fregava una cippa, e lo percepivo benissimo. Ma ricordo bene una paio di prof che mi hanno fatto amare veramente la loro materia.


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Ma non sarebbe meglio spedire il genitore in terapia?
> 
> Se la fonte del problema e' il genitore e' quello che va curato... di conseguenza sanera' il bambino altrimenti starebbe in cura a vita perche' se non si sana la fonte il malessere continuera' a presentarsi.
> 
> Quello in grassetto se e' un bambino sano si


 
il genitore non riconosce...non lo sa...

il bambino è quello che ha i sintomi... e che sembra ..strano...in realtà denuncia solo una stranezza...familiare....che il più delle volte i genitori nemmeno accettano o sono in grado di riconoscere di avere...

quindi si sente prima il bimbo..si indivudua il problema e poi si cerca il coinvolgimento dei genitori..


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Ammetto che a culissimo li ho avuti tutti ottimi fin dalle elementari.
> 
> Comunque il mio preside all'Artistico era fantastico e superamato :carneval:


L'artistico di per sè è (o almeno era) una scuola poco accostabile alle altre, però


----------



## Sgargiula (17 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> il genitore non riconosce...non lo sa...
> 
> il bambino è quello che ha i sintomi... e che sembra ..strano...in realtà denuncia solo una stranezza...familiare....che il più delle volte i genitori nemmeno accettano o sono in grado di riconoscere di avere...
> 
> *quindi si sente prima il bimbo..si indivudua il problema e poi si cerca il coinvolgimento dei genitori*..


Ecco cosi' mi sembra meglio.

Pero' pensi che ci sia tanto da cambiare in te? Puoi anche non rispondere ovviamnete


----------



## Sgargiula (17 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'artistico di per sè è (o almeno era) una scuola poco accostabile alle altre, però


Infatti e' sempre stato snobbato:carneval:


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Ecco cosi' mi sembra meglio.
> 
> Pero' pensi che ci sia tanto da cambiare in te? Puoi anche non rispondere ovviamnete


 
No..non si può cambiare nulla in modo drastico.

C'è tanto in me da capire. Capire mi aiuta a controllare meglio azioni e reazioni.

Ho già analizzato tanto. Ma nell'ambito della relazione a due sono ancora fragile. 
E siccome penso di essere ancora in tempo per darmi una possibilità...sto facendo del mio meglio per  non ricadere almeno negli stessi errori.

Io amo molto i miei genitori.Ciascuno fa quello che può.Con i suoi limiti..le sue fragilità. Io ho una consapevolezza che loro non avevano.e non hanno. anche accettare questo mi è stato di aiuto.


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Infatti e' sempre stato snobbato:carneval:


Mio padre voleva che lo facessi... poi vedendo le mie "capacità" artistiche, ha desistito. :rotfl:
Figurati che volevo fare il nautico:carneval:


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mio padre voleva che lo facessi... poi vedendo le mie "capacità" artistiche, ha desistito. :rotfl:
> Figurati che volevo fare il nautico:carneval:


 
pensa che navi creative che avresti ideato ....:carneval:


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma ciò che tu descrivi non è mica sintomo di un bimbo in pace con sè stesso


E come dovrebbe essere un bimbo in pace con se stesso? Attento a scuola, tutti dieci in pagella e obbediente? Non capisco...


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Soprattutto in un sistema chiuso, uniformato ed uniformante, come quello scolastico!:up:
> L'immagine che si proietta è tutto o quasi. Solo i prof più in gamba (quelli che non diventerebbero mai preside neanche in mille anni, per intenderci:carneval possono accorgersene. In quel caso però, non è una gran fatica studiare perchè sanno farti apprezzare la materia.


Quoto.


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> pensa che navi creative che avresti ideato ....:carneval:


Amo visceralmente il mare, l'idea di viaggiare in nave anche una sola giornata ancora oggi mi da i brividi. Sogno spessissimo di farlo, quasi ogni notte. Rappresenta per me qualcosa di primordiale.


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

*Comunque*

mai sentito parlare dei bambini Indaco?


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E come dovrebbe essere un bimbo in pace con se stesso? Attento a scuola, tutti dieci in pagella e obbediente? Non capisco...



non ti so rispondere....ma forse i maestri attenti e porofondi se ne accorgono.

forse Persa può rispondere meglio di me...


----------



## Sgargiula (17 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Amo visceralmente il mare, l'idea di viaggiare in nave anche una sola giornata ancora oggi mi da i brividi. Sogno spessissimo di farlo, quasi ogni notte. Rappresenta per me qualcosa di primordiale.



Non mi dire che anche tu vorresti morire in mare mangiato da uno squalo?:carneval:


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Amo visceralmente il mare, l'idea di viaggiare in nave anche una sola giornata ancora oggi mi da i brividi. Sogno spessissimo di farlo, quasi ogni notte. Rappresenta per me qualcosa di primordiale.


anche io amo l'acqua del mare...quel senso di libertà...


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Non mi dire che anche tu vorresti morire in mare mangiato da uno squalo?:carneval:


 No, ho detto che amo il mare... non che sono coglione :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> anche io amo l'acqua del mare...quel senso di libertà...


 ... e di inquietudine... pericolo, che si associa sempre alla libertà.


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> mai sentito parlare dei bambini Indaco?


Io si, pensi che tua figlia sia una di loro?


----------



## Minerva (17 Febbraio 2010)

mikà....con tutto rispetto ma non cercare la diversità e l'originalità a tutti costi .sarà una mia impressione ...
che sia sana e serena


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> mai sentito parlare dei bambini Indaco?



no mai sentito parlare


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> no mai sentito parlare



http://santagatando.wordpress.com/2...bini-cristallo-bambini-arcobaleno-e-starseed/

http://www.lightworker.it/indigo.html

http://www.rudolfsteiner.it/articoli/gregorat/bambini_indaco.html


usci' anche un film (molto bello) tempo fa: Mimzy
*
il trailer*
http://www.mymovies.it/trailer/?id=46804


:idea:


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://santagatando.wordpress.com/2...bini-cristallo-bambini-arcobaleno-e-starseed/
> 
> http://www.lightworker.it/indigo.html
> 
> ...


questi articoli spiegano in modo bizzarro ciò che in realtà si può spiegare in modo molto più clinico. 

non c'è bisogno di pensare che se un bimbo è più riflessivo profondo, capace di interpretare i pensieri e le emozioni dei genitori debba venire per forza da marte....


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> questi articoli spiegano in modo bizzarro ciò che in realtà si può spiegare in modo molto più clinico.
> 
> non c'è bisogno di pensare che se un bimbo è più riflessivo profondo, capace di interpretare i pensieri e le emozioni dei genitori debba venire per forza da marte....


Dere non e' semplice da spiegare, questi bambini sono "particolari" "diversi"

http://www.scuolaatom.it/bambini_indaco.asp


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dere non e' semplice da spiegare, questi bambini sono "particolari" "diversi"
> 
> http://www.scuolaatom.it/bambini_indaco.asp



perdonami Marì...ma posso credere al principe azzurro.....ma ai marziani......


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> perdonami Marì...ma posso credere al principe azzurro.....ma ai marziani......


tu sei libera di credere in quel che vuoi ... pero' informarsi non fa male alla salute

http://www.stazioneceleste.it/articoli/bambini_indaco.htm

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee_Carroll

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benjamin_Solari_Parravicini


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2010)

*MiKa*

Ma dove sei sparita? ... perche' quella domanda sui "bambini Indaco"?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma perchè dici che avrebbero dovuto indagare di più su questi tuoi comportamenti?
> Te lo chiedo perchè mi sembra di sentire la descrizione della mia.
> Va alla scuola materna e le maestre mi dicono che è fin troppo educata e riservata.
> L'altro giorno è tornata a casa e mi ha confessato di aver spinto per terra un bambino (il bimbo più alto e grosso della classe) perchè non "correva" bene e che la maestra l'ha punita per questo.
> ...


Voleva sapere se tu accetteresti la manifestazione della sua aggressività che ...ehm ...dubito che in questo periodo sia nei confronti di un robusto bambino, ma più verso una piccola... 
Leggi "Un genitore quasi perfetto" di  B, Bettelheim


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://santagatando.wordpress.com/2...bini-cristallo-bambini-arcobaleno-e-starseed/
> 
> http://www.lightworker.it/indigo.html
> 
> ...


;Ma non prenderete mica sul serio ste robe????????????????????


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ;Ma non prenderete mica sul serio ste robe????????????????????


Persa ne hanno parlato anche a Voyager nello speciale del 21/ 9 /09  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLw64FDweqY


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa ne hanno parlato anche a Voyager nello speciale del 21/ 9 /09
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLw64FDweqY



non è che questo sia sinonimo di scientificità....
comunque va bene conoscere le diverse teorie...così poi uno può commentare

ognuno è libero di credere a ciò che vuole----


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non è che questo sia sinonimo di scientificità....
> comunque va bene conoscere le diverse teorie...così poi uno può commentare
> 
> *ognuno è libero di credere a ciò che vuole*----



Assolutamente! :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ieri sono stata al colloquio con le insegnanti di mia figlia, seconda elementare. *I voti sono buoni ma non alti come dovrebbero essere (secondo loro).* Si concentra poco durante le lezioni, sembra persa nel suo mondo. *Mi hanno segnalato la sua amicizia con una bambina che ha difficoltà*, quasi sconcertate da questo rapporto. *Secondo loro dovrebbe mettersi in competizione con le bambine più brave*, ma *(sempre secondo loro) si sa che la competizione è faticosa... Alla fine, forse per darmi lo zuccherino, mi hanno detto, eh ma si vede che sua figlia è una creativa, è sempre così originale... *Insomma le solite storie, è intelligente ma non si applica abbastanza. Me ne sono tornata a casa un po' sconcertata, e con l'idea che forse la scuola non aiuta a sviluppare i talenti ma ad uniformare... *Lei intanto continua a dirmi che a scuola si annoia*.


Intanto quello che riferisci è quello che ha colpito te e quindi dice più di te e delle maestre che di tua figlia.
Nei post seguenti dici infatti altre cose che qui accenni in positivo e che poi riconosci come un problema.
Tua figlia è una bambina normale, viva e che non risponde a tutte le aspettative ...meno male se no  davvero sarebbe arrivata da marte!!
Sta facendo la seconda elementare e non il liceo quindi non è paragonabile il suo rapporto con la scuola e l'apprendimento di quello di un adolescente. Quando si ricostruiscono i propri ricordi lo si fa attribuendo al bambino consapevolezze che, ovviamente, non ha.
Ogni genitore ha convinzione che la scuola sia facile per suo figlio che è, ovviamente, particolarmente intelligente, ma la scuola è impegnativa per ogni bambino. Tra le tante richieste ve ne sono di quelle che (magari anche perché proposte male) fanno sentire il bambino in difficoltà e la reazione è la distrazione o il senso di estraneità che il bambino chiama noia.
Anch'io mi annoio se vado a seguire una lezione di fisica, ma non è perché è noiosa, ma perché io non capisco.
Il clima sembra piuttosto competitivo e probabilmente non l'aiuta a sentirsi sempre adeguata. Certamente una scuola privata (che personalmente mi fa schifo a partire dal nome e sulla cui pochezza potrei dilungarmi..) non sarebbe certo da meno in questo senso. 
Probabilmente il rapporto con la bambina non brillante (secondo quei parametri) la rassicura e non dovrebbe certo essere scoraggiato.
Se non esegue le consegne è perché non le capisce. Può essere che vengano date in modo confuso o può essere che non le ritenga importanti perché comunque il lavoro le viene accettato anche se non eseguito come richiesto.
Eseguire le consegne non ha solo una funzione di formare spirito di obbedienza, ma anche, paradossalmente, di far cogliere aspetti diversi e metodologie varie di esecuzione e quindi sviluppa la creatività che non è "facciamo un po' come ci pare", ma è saper trovare soluzioni nuove; cosa possibile solo se se ne sono sperimentate diverse.
Aiutare la capacità di concentrazione, attenzione e di seguire sequenz di lavoro si può fare facilmente a casa facendo quello che facevano ...le nonne. Ovvero facendole preparare il caffé e verbalizzando le sequenze, facendola apparecchiare, facendo insieme i biscotti... e facendole verbalizzare i cartoni o le letture che ascolta.


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intanto quello che riferisci è quello che ha colpito te e quindi dice più di te e delle maestre che di tua figlia.
> Nei post seguenti dici infatti altre cose che qui accenni in positivo e che poi riconosci come un problema.
> Tua figlia è una bambina normale, viva e che non risponde a tutte le aspettative ...meno male se no  davvero sarebbe arrivata da marte!!
> Sta facendo la seconda elementare e non il liceo quindi non è paragonabile il suo rapporto con la scuola e l'apprendimento di quello di un adolescente. Quando si ricostruiscono i propri ricordi lo si fa attribuendo al bambino consapevolezze che, ovviamente, non ha.
> ...


Leggerti è rasserenante :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa ne hanno parlato anche a Voyager nello speciale del 21/ 9 /09
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLw64FDweqY





dererumnatura ha detto:


> non è che questo sia sinonimo di scientificità....
> comunque va bene conoscere le diverse teorie...così poi uno può commentare
> 
> ognuno è libero di credere a ciò che vuole----


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO7w3ahGCK0


----------



## aristocat (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ieri sono stata al colloquio con le insegnanti di mia figlia, seconda elementare. I voti sono buoni ma non alti come dovrebbero essere (secondo loro). Si concentra poco durante le lezioni, sembra persa nel suo mondo. Mi hanno segnalato la sua amicizia con una bambina che ha difficoltà, quasi sconcertate da questo rapporto. Secondo loro dovrebbe mettersi in competizione con le bambine più brave, ma (sempre secondo loro) si sa che la competizione è faticosa... Alla fine, forse per darmi lo zuccherino, mi hanno detto, eh ma si vede che sua figlia è una creativa, è sempre così originale... Insomma le solite storie, è intelligente ma non si applica abbastanza. Me ne sono tornata a casa un po' sconcertata, e con l'idea che forse la scuola non aiuta a sviluppare i talenti ma ad uniformare... Lei intanto continua a dirmi che a scuola si annoia.


Stessa tiritera che hanno tirato fuori le mie maestre (e prof, successivamente) su di me. 
Ricordo in particolare una prof delle medie, che mi consigliò la frequentazione di una mia compagna di classe con ottimi voti (antipatica, snob e molto "pilotata" dai genitori arrivisti), al posto delle mie amichette di allora (è vero, non amanti dello studio), "non degne del mio livello". 
Insomma, per lei si trattava di "alzare il tiro"..
Erano gli anni '90, ma speravo che 20 anni dopo il quadro fosse cambiato, che la società in generale avesse superato certe logiche che neanche nel cenozoico. Evidentemente mi sbagliavo... miiiii


----------



## Verena67 (18 Febbraio 2010)

Francamente non ci vedo niente di male "pilotare" i figli verso lo studio, anzi.


----------



## ranatan (18 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Voleva sapere se tu accetteresti la manifestazione della sua aggressività che ...ehm ...dubito che in questo periodo sia nei confronti di un robusto bambino, ma più verso una piccola...
> Leggi "Un genitore quasi perfetto" di B, Bettelheim


Sai che non ci avevo proprio pensato? Dici?
Cavolo...può essere. In effetti la prima cosa che mi ha colpito è stato il fatto che ha detto di aver "colpito il bambino più alto e grosso della classe (dimostra almeno 2 anni in più)", la cosa deve avere un significato. 
Come mi dovrei comportarev a riguardo secondo te? Premesso che lei non ha mai alzato le mani sulla sorellina...i primi tempi si "limitava" a crisi quasi isteriche di gelosia.
Leggerò il libro. Grazie Persa!


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Sai che non ci avevo proprio pensato? Dici?
> Cavolo...può essere. In effetti la prima cosa che mi ha colpito è stato il fatto che ha detto di aver "colpito il bambino più alto e grosso della classe (dimostra almeno 2 anni in più)", la cosa deve avere un significato.
> Come mi dovrei comportarev a riguardo secondo te? Premesso che lei non ha mai alzato le mani sulla sorellina...i primi tempi si "limitava" a crisi quasi isteriche di gelosia.
> Leggerò il libro. Grazie Persa!


 non ho competenze in materia ma direi che forse lei vuole essere semplicemente al centro delle tue attenzioni e ,credo che qualche bell'abbraccio e paroline che le confermino quanto è importante per te siano rassicuranti


----------



## ranatan (18 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho competenze in materia ma direi che forse lei vuole essere semplicemente al centro delle tue attenzioni e ,credo che qualche bell'abbraccio e paroline che le confermino quanto è importante per te siano rassicuranti


Che voglia essere al centro delle mie attenzioni è certo. Appena può mi salta in braccio e diventa una mia appendice.
Ti assicuro che la sto rimpinzando di coccole e attenzioni, soprattutto in questo periodo che è sempre influenzata (e io con lei) e le comunico anche a parole il mondo di bene che io, il suo papà e i suoi nonni le vogliono e le vorranno sempre. Cerco di farle capire che è fortunata ad essere circondata da tanto amore e sicurezze (il che è la pura realtà).
Infatti mi sembra che stia accettando la nuova situazione, anzi sempre più speso va ad abbracciare la sorellina dicendole che ci pensa lei a proteggerla


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Che voglia essere al centro delle mie attenzioni è certo. Appena può mi salta in braccio e diventa una mia appendice.
> Ti assicuro che la sto rimpinzando di coccole e attenzioni, soprattutto in questo periodo che è sempre influenzata (e io con lei) e le comunico anche a parole il mondo di bene che io, il suo papà e i suoi nonni le vogliono e le vorranno sempre. Cerco di farle capire che è fortunata ad essere circondata datanto amore e icurezze (il che è la pura realtà).
> Infatti mi sembra che stia accettando la nuova situazione, anzi sempre più speso va ad abbracciare la sorellina dicendole che *ci pensa lei a proteggerla*


 forse è per questo che vuol dimostrare di saperci fare anche con quelli grossi:rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Sai che non ci avevo proprio pensato? Dici?
> Cavolo...può essere. In effetti la prima cosa che mi ha colpito è stato il fatto che ha detto di aver "colpito il bambino più alto e grosso della classe (dimostra almeno 2 anni in più)", la cosa deve avere un significato.
> Come mi dovrei comportarev a riguardo secondo te? Premesso che lei non ha mai alzato le mani sulla sorellina...i primi tempi si "limitava" a crisi quasi isteriche di gelosia.
> Leggerò il libro. Grazie Persa!


Verbalizzare tu che qualche volta la piccola "rompe" e che capisci che a lei dia fastidio, poi segui dicendo le belle cose che sa fare lei e che tu e lei fate insieme e che la piccola non può fare.
So che sei stanca morta, ma se riesci a fare una cosa "da grandi", anche solo bere il tè, con lei mentre la piccola dorme o sta col papà può aiutare tantissimo.
Non credo dirà più che ha picchiato qualcuno. Se dovesse accadere (vero o ...no, devi prenderla sul serio perché è un pensiero vero) puoi dire che può succedere di arrabbiarsi tanto e falla spiegare cosa l'ha fatta arrabbiare e comprenderla e poi, naturalmente, aggiungere che non è giusto picchiare e si possono trovare altre soluzioni e trovarle insieme.


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Verbalizzare tu che qualche volta la piccola "rompe" e che capisci che a lei dia fastidio, poi segui dicendo le belle cose che sa fare lei e che tu e lei fate insieme e che la piccola non può fare.
> So che sei stanca morta, ma se riesci a fare una cosa "da grandi", anche solo bere il tè, con lei mentre la piccola dorme o sta col papà può aiutare tantissimo.
> Non credo dirà più che ha picchiato qualcuno. Se dovesse accadere (vero o ...no, devi prenderla sul serio perché è un pensiero vero) puoi dire che può succedere di arrabbiarsi tanto e di spiagare cosa l'ha fatta arrabbiare e comprenderla e poi, naturalmente, aggiungere* che non è giusto picchiare* e si possono trovare altre soluzioni e trovarle insieme.


a questo proposito ho sempre trovato scorretto l'atteggiamento di quei genitori che, di fronte "al bambino che spinge" ,affermano che in risposta va dato uno spintone maggiore
invece di insegnare all'altro l'educazione,...ho riscontrato che è un modo di pensare ricorrente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Francamente non ci vedo niente di male "pilotare" i figli verso lo studio, anzi.


 Assolutamente no.
Del resto i figli vogliono sempre far contenti i genitori.
Però tra la soddisfazione di imparare e migliorare i propri risultati e mettersi in competizione con altre bambini secondo parametri sempre opinabili c'è una bella differenza.
Non tutti i bambini sono uguali e c'è che viene stimolato da un po' di competitività, ma c'è chi si sente (vero o no) inadeguato e può reagire con il rifiuto.
Del resto, credo, che l'accettazione della diversità passi per l'accettazione della personale diversità con i propri punti di forza e limiti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a questo proposito ho sempre trovato scorretto l'atteggiamento di quei genitori che, di fronte "al bambino che spinge" ,affermano che in risposta va dato uno spintone maggiore
> invece di insegnare all'altro l'educazione,...ho riscontrato che è un modo di pensare ricorrente


 Ma i genitori proiettano se stessi su i propri figli e che dice così non vuole che il figlio subisca. Ovvio che non si rende conto che otterrà l'effetto contrario.


----------



## ranatan (18 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Verbalizzare tu che qualche volta la piccola "rompe" e che capisci che a lei dia fastidio, poi segui dicendo le belle cose che sa fare lei e che tu e lei fate insieme e che la piccola non può fare.
> So che sei stanca morta, ma se riesci a fare una cosa "da grandi", anche solo bere il tè, con lei mentre la piccola dorme o sta col papà può aiutare tantissimo.
> Non credo dirà più che ha picchiato qualcuno. Se dovesse accadere (vero o ...no, devi prenderla sul serio perché è un pensiero vero) puoi dire che può succedere di arrabbiarsi tanto e di spiagare cosa l'ha fatta arrabbiare e comprenderla e poi, naturalmente, aggiungere che non è giusto picchiare e si possono trovare altre soluzioni e trovarle insieme.


Persa, ti giuro che non lo dico tanto per dire ma le cose che dici le ho fatte dall'inizio e onestamente passo molto più tempo con lei che con la piccola. Per non parlare delle coccole...adoro fargliene, anche perchè ammetto di stravedere per lei.
Credo che la piccola c'entri in effetti ma le maestre mi hanno anche detto che lei è una bambina fin troppo pacifica e che vedendo le altre bimbe che ogni tanto si azzuffanno è tutta interessata...a volte si avvicina come se avesse voglia di partecipare alla "lotta" ma poi si tira indietro.
In effetti quando è a casa da qualche tempo simula di litigare con i suoi animaletti di peluche, facendo finta di essere in classe, e poi dice "c'è una lotta in corso..." e mi chiede di fare la maestra che interviene a placarli.
Poi mi racconta sempre di una bimba (reale!) che a scuola combina i disastri e che viene sempre punita...e ne parla quasi con ammirazione...
Non so...a volte credo che anche lei vorrebbe fare certe bambinate ma che sia troppo ben educata e timorosa. Un pò c'entra il fatto che mio marito le ha sempre detto, fin da piccolissima, che gli scontri vanno evitati e che piuttosto di litigare è meglio cedere!
Io non sono mai stata d'accordo...ma il massimo che le dico è che se un bambino le ruba un giocattolo si può ribellare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Persa, ti giuro che non lo dico tanto per dire ma le cose che dici le ho fatte dall'inizio e onestamente passo molto più tempo con lei che con la piccola. Per non parlare delle coccole...adoro fargliene, anche perchè ammetto di stravedere per lei.
> Credo che la piccola c'entri in effetti ma le maestre mi hanno anche detto che lei è una bambina fin troppo pacifica e che vedendo le altre bimbe che ogni tanto si azzuffanno è tutta interessata...a volte si avvicina come se avesse voglia di partecipare alla "lotta" ma poi si tira indietro.
> In effetti quando è a casa da qualche tempo simula di litigare con i suoi animaletti di peluche, facendo finta di essere in classe, e poi dice "c'è una lotta in corso..." e mi chiede di fare la maestra che interviene a placarli.
> Poi mi racconta sempre di una bimba (reale!) che a scuola combina i disastri e che viene sempre punita...e ne parla quasi con ammirazione...
> ...


 Non mi ricordo se è alle elementari o ancora alla materna.


----------



## ranatan (18 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo se è alle elementari o ancora alla materna.


Al primo anno della materna. Mai andata al nido. Prima esperienza con altri suoi simili


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Al primo anno della materna. Mai andata al nido. Prima esperienza con altri suoi simili


Ahhhhhh allora capisco...
Beh, ma una spinta la può dare... 
Non dico che voi dobbiate insegnare la violenza, ma a quell'età è gioco da cuccioli che imparano a gestire il territorio e lo spazio personale.
Comunque potete giocare un po' alla lotta, per rassicurarla che può essere un gioco e insegnarle a esprimere la sua aggressività, con voi senza timori. Potete insegnarle a dire di no con forza: è la cosa più importante. Un bel "no!" autorevole fa miracoli nei rapporti tra bambini. Fatelo anche nel gioco della lotta o giocando a non cedere il giocattolo che si ha in mano. 
Comunque lei ti ha già suggerito il modo di aiutarla a capire, quando fa litigare i pupazzi. Per farle capire che sì è giusto il suo metodo di chiedere l'intervento dell'autorità, l'adulto, la maestra, ma che bisogna imparare a vivevere con gli altri, interpreta un pupazzo che si arrabbia per la violenza e per i torti subiti e che trova diverse soluzioni alternative non violente: dal offrire il gioco, al trovarsene un altro altrettanto divertente ecc..


----------



## ranatan (18 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ahhhhhh allora capisco...
> Beh, ma una spinta la può dare...
> Non dico che voi dobbiate insegnare la violenza, ma a quell'età è gioco da cuccioli che imparano a gestire il territorio e lo spazio personale.
> Comunque potete giocare un po' alla lotta, per rassicurarla che può essere un gioco e insegnarle a esprimere la sua aggressività, con voi senza timori. Potete insegnarle a dire di no con forza: è la cosa più importante. Un bel "no!" autorevole fa miracoli nei rapporti tra bambini. Fatelo anche nel gioco della lotta o giocando a non cedere il giocattolo che si ha in mano.
> Comunque lei ti ha già suggerito il modo di aiutarla a capire, quando fa litigare i pupazzi. Per farle capire che sì è giusto il suo metodo di chiedere l'intervento dell'autorità, l'adulto, la maestra, ma che bisogna imparare a vivevere con gli altri, interpreta un pupazzo che si arrabbia per la violenza e per i torti subiti e che trova diverse soluzioni alternative non violente: dal offrire il gioco, al trovarsene un altro altrettanto divertente ecc..


Grazie per i suggerimenti 
Finora era cresciuta nell'ambiente rassicurante della sua casetta con i suoi genitori e gli affettuosissimi nonni. Non aveva ancora dovuto confrontarsi con bimbi della sua età e mai diviso un gioco con altri. E' giusto che si faccia le ossa sul campo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Grazie per i suggerimenti
> Finora era cresciuta nell'ambiente rassicurante della sua casetta con i suoi genitori e gli affettuosissimi nonni. Non aveva ancora dovuto confrontarsi con bimbi della sua età e mai diviso un gioco con altri. E' giusto che si faccia le ossa sul campo!


 Guarda che nonostante letture ed esperienza poi se sei genitore e vuoi dei figli miti fai come me che rifuti ogni manifestazione di violenza e poi ...i figli ubbidiscono.
La prima volta che mia figlia al nido non si è fatta togliere un giocattolo è stata applaudita dalle educatrici.:rotfl:
Ora è una ragazza...una donna mite, ma decisamente determinata e assertiva.


----------



## ranatan (18 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che nonostante letture ed esperienza poi se sei genitore e vuoi dei figli miti fai come me che rifuti ogni manifestazione di violenza e poi ...i figli ubbidiscono.
> La prima volta che mia figlia al nido non si è fatta togliere un giocattolo è stata applaudita dalle educatrici.:rotfl:
> Ora è una ragazza...una donna mite, ma decisamente determinata e assertiva.


Mio marito la pensa come te. Lui per primo rifiuta qualsiasi manifestazione di violenza (anche piccola), fisica e verbale.
Io sono meno mite ma ammetto che mi fa piacere avere una figlia non scalmanata anche se a volte non mi dispiacerebbe vederla un pò più coraggiosa, soprattutto sportivamente parlando.
L'ho scritto prima cosa hanno detto le maestre quando ho chiesto loro se effettivamente avesse spinto il bimbo grande e grosso. Hanno detto che quando lo farà (probabilmente mai) esulteranno e faranno festa :mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Mio marito la pensa come te. Lui per primo rifiuta qualsiasi manifestazione di violenza (anche piccola), fisica e verbale.
> Io sono meno mite ma ammetto che mi fa piacere avere una figlia non scalmanata anche se a volte non mi dispiacerebbe vederla un pò più coraggiosa, soprattutto sportivamente parlando.
> L'ho scritto prima cosa hanno detto le maestre quando ho chiesto loro se effettivamente avesse spinto il bimbo grande e grosso. Hanno detto che quando lo farà (probabilmente mai) esulteranno e faranno festa :mexican:


 Potrei raccontartene di mia figlia da scompisciarsi dal ridere per come era mite, riservata e non competitiva... ma sono aspetti del carattere che evolvono... :up:


----------



## Anna A (18 Febbraio 2010)

La massima parte di ciò che veramente mi serve sapere su come vivere, cosa fare e in che modo comportarmi l'ho imparata all'asilo. La saggezza non si trova al vertice della montagna degli studi superiori, bensì nei castelli di sabbia del giardino dell'infanzia. Queste sono le cose che ho appreso: 
Dividere tutto con gli altri. 
Giocare correttamente. 
Non fare male alla gente. 
Rimettere le cose al posto. 
Sistemare il disordine. 
Non prendere ciò che non è mio. 
Dire che mi dispiace quando faccio del male a qualcuno. 
Lavarmi le mani prima di mangiare. 
Condurre una vita equilibrata: imparare qualcosa, pensare un po' e disegnare, dipingere, cantare, ballare, suonare e lavorare un tanto al giorno. 
Fare un riposino ogni pomeriggio. 
Nel mondo, badare al traffico, tenere per mano e stare vicino agli altri. 
Essere consapevole del meraviglioso: ricordare il seme nel vaso: le radici scendono, la pianta sale e nessuno sa veramente come e perché, ma tutti noi siamo così. 
I pesci rossi, i criceti, i topolini bianchi e persino il seme nel suo recipiente: tutti muoiono e noi pure. 
Non dimenticare, infine, la prima parola che ho imparato, la più importante di tutte: guardare. 
Tutto quello che mi serve sapere sta lì, da qualche parte: le regole Auree, l'amore, l'igiene alimentare, l'ecologia, la politica e il vivere assennatamente. 

Basta scegliere uno qualsiasi tra questi precetti, elaborarlo in termini adulti e sofisticati e applicarlo alla famiglia, al lavoro, al governo, o al mondo in generale, e si dimostrerà vero, chiaro e incrollabile. Pensate a come il mondo sarebbe migliore se noi tutti, l'intera umanità, prendessimo latte e biscotti ogni pomeriggio alle tre e ci mettessimo poi sotto le coperte per un pisolino, o se tutti i governi si attenessero al principio basilare di rimettere ogni cosa dove l'hanno trovata e di ripulire il proprio disordine. 

Rimane sempre vero, a qualsiasi età, che quando si esce nel mondo è meglio tenersi per mano e rimanere uniti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Febbraio 2010)

:up:


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2010)

faccine che si inchinano


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> La massima parte di ciò che veramente mi serve sapere su come vivere, cosa fare e in che modo comportarmi l'ho imparata all'asilo. La saggezza non si trova al vertice della montagna degli studi superiori, bensì nei castelli di sabbia del giardino dell'infanzia. Queste sono le cose che ho appreso:
> Dividere tutto con gli altri.
> Giocare correttamente.
> Non fare male alla gente.
> ...



Tutto questo lo dice Robert Fulghum ... ma tu lo hai messo in opera, ti sei attenuta a questi principi/regole?  :carneval: [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2010)

Persa grazie per il commento, ho riletto quanto scritto ieri e ho fatto un errore. Non hanno detto che non esegue le consegne, ma che le ritarda perchè si distrae. Il problema non è la comprensione ma la mancanza di concentrazione. Cercherò di aiutarla dandole dei tempi precisi per fare le cose, è insicura ma visto il passato è abbastanza comprensibile. Ha elaborato il lutto ma si sente diversa, e lo è. Tutti gli altri bambini hanno un padre e lei no. Anche se questa cosa della mancanza di concentrazione l'ha sempre avuta, quindi è una tendenza caratteriale. 

Sulla tendenza della scuola a seguire i risultati più che lo sviluppo dei bambini ho le mie opinioni, condivisibili o meno. Ho citato il discorso dei bambini indaco perchè mi piace spaziare e non vedo per quale motivo non bisognerebbe essere aperti ANCHE ad altre visioni del mondo e della nostra vita. Il problema della dislessia ad esempio, sempre più bambini hanno questo modo diverso di approccio e forse una volta si tendeva più a seguire il coordinamento e il suono, con pagine e pagine di lettere ad esempio, che la conclusione magari in anticipo dei programmi ministeriali.


----------



## Anna A (18 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tutto questo lo dice Robert Fulghum ... ma tu lo hai messo in opera, ti sei attenuta a questi principi/regole?  :carneval:


posso -onestamente- dire di sì o perlomeno di averci provato, anche quando ho sbagliato o sbaglio, perché i fondamentali non si dimenticano mai, sei hai avuto il maestro/a giusto.


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> posso -onestamente- dire di sì o perlomeno di averci provato, anche quando ho sbagliato o sbaglio, perché i fondamentali non si dimenticano mai, sei hai avuto il maestro/a giusto.


:up: alla grande Anna!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Persa grazie per il commento, ho riletto quanto scritto ieri e ho fatto un errore. Non hanno detto che non esegue le consegne, ma che le ritarda perchè si distrae. Il problema non è la comprensione ma la mancanza di concentrazione. Cercherò di aiutarla dandole dei tempi precisi per fare le cose, è insicura ma visto il passato è abbastanza comprensibile. Ha elaborato il lutto ma si sente diversa, e lo è. Tutti gli altri bambini hanno un padre e lei no. Anche se questa cosa della mancanza di concentrazione l'ha sempre avuta, quindi è una tendenza caratteriale.
> 
> Sulla tendenza della scuola a seguire i risultati più che lo sviluppo dei bambini ho le mie opinioni, condivisibili o meno. Ho citato il discorso dei bambini indaco perchè mi piace spaziare e non vedo per quale motivo non bisognerebbe essere aperti ANCHE ad altre visioni del mondo e della nostra vita. Il problema della dislessia ad esempio, sempre più bambini hanno questo modo diverso di approccio e forse una volta si tendeva più a seguire il coordinamento e il suono, con pagine e pagine di lettere ad esempio, che la conclusione magari in anticipo dei programmi ministeriali.


 Non si concentra perché non le è chiaro il compito.
Mica vuol dire che fa fatica a capire in generale, può far fatica a capire determinati tipi di compito. Anche semplicemente è confusa nel tenere a mente le sequenze di esecuzione. Sono competenze che si acquisiscono. A volte anche l'insegnante può confondere questo tipo di difficoltà per richiesta di attenzione o bisogno di essere sollecitata e non si rende conto che, sollecitando l'attenzione in realtà dà una guida suddividendo il lavoro in sottocompiti.
E' un po' piccola per avere un senso sicuro del tempo, rischi di infonderle ansia. 

Io sono aperta a cose che hanno una base razionale con una base scientifica.
La teoria dei bambini indaco mi sembra anche piuttosto razzista. Hai visto "I ragazzi venuti dal Brasile"? http://www.mymovies.it/dizionario/recensione.asp?id=20275


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non si concentra perché non le è chiaro il compito.
> Mica vuol dire che fa fatica a capire in generale, può far fatica a capire determinati tipi di compito. Anche semplicemente è confusa nel tenere a mente le sequenze di esecuzione. Sono competenze che si acquisiscono. A volte anche l'insegnante può confondere questo tipo di difficoltà per richiesta di attenzione o bisogno di essere sollecitata e non si rende conto che, sollecitando l'attenzione in realtà dà una guida suddividendo il lavoro in sottocompiti.
> E' un po' piccola per avere un senso sicuro del tempo, rischi di infonderle ansia.
> 
> ...


Persa i bambini indaco non ci azzeccano un tubo con il progetto assurdo/pazzesco/orribile del dottor Josef Mengele.

I bambini indaco sono bambini nati da coppie regolari (non sono cloni di nessuno), sono figli di gente ordinaria, hanno solo una particolarieta', un quoziente di intelligenza, una sensibilita' maggiore della norma ... in poche parole una marcia in piu', apprendono molto piu' facilmente e velocemente ... i giornali se ne sono occupati molto, ma poi di punto in bianco sono sparite dai news queste notizie ... chissa' perche' 


Comunque il film con Gregory Peck io l'ho visto, lui e' stato bravo, anche se il suo ruolo non l'ho molto gradito 



PS ritorno da Michele


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa i bambini indaco non ci azzeccano un tubo con il progetto assurdo/pazzesco/orribile del dottor Josef Mengele.
> 
> I bambini indaco sono bambini nati da coppie regolari (non sono cloni di nessuno), sono figli di gente ordinaria, hanno solo una particolarieta', un quoziente di intelligenza, una sensibilita' maggiore della norma ... in poche parole una marcia in piu', apprendono molto piu' facilmente e velocemente ... i giornali se ne sono occupati molto, ma poi di punto in bianco sono sparite dai news queste notizie ... chissa' perche'
> 
> ...


Temevo che qualcuno non avrebbe compreso.
Non c'entra l'essere cloni, ma il voler immaginare una superiorità di qualsiasi genere genetica. Scientificamente non si riconosce più valore neppure ai test d'intelligenza proprio perché l'intelligenza è varia e multiforme. Figuriamoci andarla a trovare nei bambini ...poveretti quelli i cui genitori (poco "indaco") vorranno credere "speciali".


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Temevo che qualcuno non avrebbe compreso.*
> Non c'entra l'essere cloni, ma il voler immaginare una superiorità di qualsiasi genere genetica. Scientificamente non si riconosce più valore neppure ai test d'intelligenza proprio perché l'intelligenza è varia e multiforme. Figuriamoci andarla a trovare nei bambini ...poveretti quelli i cui genitori (poco "indaco") vorranno credere "speciali".


Appunto Persa, non ci capiamo e non e' necessario capirsi ... sono 63anni che tento di capirmi, figurati  

*
Ti segnalo la storia di questo bambino, ormai ragazzetto Boris Kipriyanovich:*

http://www.segnidalcielo.it/intervista_Boriska.html
*
che mi ha molto incuriosita, eccoti un video:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXYX2tJRU6c
*

e' stato intervista da:*

http://projectcamelot.org/
*

e se comprendi l'inglese qui c'e' il video:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7Xcn436tyI&feature=related


c'e' chi ha stritto anche dei libri riguardo a questi bambini

I bambini Indaco di Lee Carroll e Jan Tober (macroedizioni) 
http://www.macrolibrarsi.it/libri/__bambini_indaco.php




Di piu' non ti so dire, io a questi bambini "particolari" ci credo ... come credo ad altre forme di vita nell'Universo.


Ciao e buonanotte


----------



## Grande82 (19 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Persa grazie per il commento, ho riletto quanto scritto ieri e ho fatto un errore. Non hanno detto che non esegue le consegne, ma che le ritarda perchè si distrae. Il problema non è la comprensione ma la mancanza di concentrazione. Cercherò di aiutarla dandole dei tempi precisi per fare le cose, è insicura ma visto il passato è abbastanza comprensibile. Ha elaborato il lutto ma si sente diversa, e lo è. Tutti gli altri bambini hanno un padre e lei no. Anche se questa cosa della mancanza di concentrazione l'ha sempre avuta, quindi è una tendenza caratteriale.
> 
> Sulla tendenza della scuola a seguire i risultati più che lo sviluppo dei bambini ho le mie opinioni, condivisibili o meno. Ho citato il discorso dei bambini indaco perchè mi piace spaziare e non vedo per quale motivo non bisognerebbe essere aperti ANCHE ad altre visioni del mondo e della nostra vita. Il problema della dislessia ad esempio, sempre più bambini hanno questo modo diverso di approccio e forse una volta si tendeva più a seguire il coordinamento e il suono, con pagine e pagine di lettere ad esempio, che la conclusione magari in anticipo dei programmi ministeriali.


Io avrei timore che, considerandola troppo speciale (bambina indaco, bambina così intelligente che si annoia, bambina brava perchè anche senza padre riesce ad andare avanti...) si diventi accondiscendenti.
Questo perchè ho sperimentato che al di là delle capacità e dell'intelligenza o del reale essere speciali, nella vita è il lavoro e la fatica che ti portano ad ottenere risultati. In ogni campo. Quindi se fossi in te cercherei di non concentrarmi sul suo eventuale essere speciale ma piuttosto su come insegnarle ad impegnarsi anche su cose che ritiene difficili/noiose. 
Però io non ho figli e non insegno, quindi ne so poco!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Febbraio 2010)

La potenza è nulla senza controllo (quoto Grande) e ai bambini "troppo intelligenti" per far quel che riescono a fare i "normali" non ci ho mai creduto.
Mika, non è un attacco a tua figlia, beninteso, che non c'entra nulla.
 Ma in genere questi commenti "Suo figlio è troppo intelligente, si annoia e si distrae"  sono solo balle pietose. Il vero "intelligente" impara le regole, POI le applica con creatività.

Io sono madre di due bambini "normali" che guarda caso sono i primi della classe.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Io avrei timore che, considerandola troppo speciale (bambina indaco, bambina così intelligente che si annoia, bambina brava perchè anche senza padre riesce ad andare avanti...) si diventi accondiscendenti.
> Questo perchè ho sperimentato che al di là delle capacità e dell'intelligenza o del reale essere speciali, nella vita è il lavoro e la fatica che ti portano ad ottenere risultati. In ogni campo. Quindi se fossi in te cercherei di non concentrarmi sul suo eventuale essere speciale ma piuttosto su come *insegnarle ad impegnarsi anche su cose che ritiene difficili/noiose. *
> Però io non ho figli e non insegno, quindi ne so poco!


Quoto, anche perche' nella vita raramente si riesce ad evitarle, quindi meglio imparare ad affrontarle.
Che poi dare una buona base di tutto, anche cio' che non piace, aiuta a decidere cio' che poi si vorra' fare


----------



## Anna A (19 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> La potenza è nulla senza controllo (quoto Grande) e ai bambini "troppo intelligenti" per far quel che riescono a fare i "normali" non ci ho mai creduto.
> Mika, non è un attacco a tua figlia, beninteso, che non c'entra nulla.
> Ma in genere questi commenti "Suo figlio è troppo intelligente, si annoia e si distrae" sono solo balle pietose. Il vero "intelligente" impara le regole, POI le applica con creatività.
> 
> *Io sono madre di due bambini "normali" che guarda caso sono i primi della classe*.


beata te... io quando era il momento di andare al colloquio con gli insegnanti, avrei preferito andare a pagar tasse..


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl:

Che poi non vuol dire niente... mio fratello era un disastro a scuola ma nel mondo del lavoro  e' andato benissimo e' una persona "pratica" piuttosto che "accademica"...


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Che poi non vuol dire niente... mio fratello era un disastro a scuola ma nel mondo del lavoro e' andato benissimo e' una persona "pratica" piuttosto che "accademica"...


Infatti! Tante persone scolasticamente carenti, sono diventate dei geni. Questo chiaramente non significa che tutti gli asini saranno poi Einstein o Von Braun :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti! Tante persone scolasticamente carenti, sono diventate dei geni. Questo chiaramente non significa che tutti gli asini saranno poi Einstein o Von Braun :mexican:


Infatti c'e' chi non sopporta la nozionistica ma riesce nella pratica e viceversa.
Come diceva Persa, e' impossibile misurare l'intelligenza perche' ce ne sono diversi tipi


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti c'e' chi non sopporta la nozionistica ma riesce nella pratica e viceversa.
> Come diceva Persa, e' impossibile misurare l'intelligenza perche' ce ne sono diversi tipi


Si, ha ragione Persa. Il genio credo che sia colui che riesce ad amplificare e riunire in sè tutte queste diverse intelligenze.. la scintilla dell'intuizione, il rigore logico, la capacità astrattiva... i due nomi che ho fatto ne sono un perfetto esempio.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, ha ragione Persa. Il genio credo che sia colui che riesce ad amplificare e riunire in sè tutte queste diverse intelligenze.. la scintilla dell'intuizione, il rigore logico, la capacità astrattiva... i due esepmi ne sono un perfetto esempio.


MOooolto spesso tralasciando l'intelligenza sociale:carneval:
Senza offesa per i geni ma in genere ne sono carenti


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> MOooolto spesso tralasciando l'intelligenza sociale:carneval:
> Senza offesa per i geni ma in genere ne sono carenti


... soprattutto verso le persone a loro più vicine. Einstein non era certo un marito auspicabile :carneval: Von Braun invece si.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... soprattutto verso le persone a loro più vicine. Einstein non era certo un marito auspicabile :carneval: Von Braun invece si.


Di Einstein lo sapevo, Von Braun ho poche informazioni... Ma c'e' una lunga lista di geni poco pratici nel sociale


----------



## Verena67 (19 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> beata te... io quando era il momento di andare al colloquio con gli insegnanti, avrei preferito andare a pagar tasse..


 
però hanno entrambi SEI in arte:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non si concentra perché non le è chiaro il compito.
> Mica vuol dire che fa fatica a capire in generale, può far fatica a capire determinati tipi di compito. Anche semplicemente è confusa nel tenere a mente le sequenze di esecuzione. Sono competenze che si acquisiscono. A volte anche l'insegnante può confondere questo tipo di difficoltà per richiesta di attenzione o bisogno di essere sollecitata e non si rende conto che, sollecitando l'attenzione in realtà dà una guida suddividendo il lavoro in sottocompiti.
> E' un po' piccola per avere un senso sicuro del tempo, rischi di infonderle ansia.
> 
> Io sono aperta a cose che hanno una base razionale con una base scientifica.


Una base scientifica? Quale basa scientifica? La razionalità non spiega tutto. Sulla dislessia e i programmi da portare a termine che mi dici?


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Di Einstein lo sapevo, Von Braun ho poche informazioni... Ma c'e' una lunga lista di geni poco pratici nel sociale


Oddio... aveva, se ricordo bene, circa 10 anni quando negli anni venti si inventò di sana pianta da zero dei missiletti che legò ad un carretto che terrorizzò l'interò centro città... si spaventarono pure i polizziotti che l'arrestarono. :sonar:  tanto sociale non era neppure lui:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oddio... aveva, se ricordo bene, circa 10 anni quando negli anni venti si inventò di sana pianta da zero dei missiletti che legò ad un carretto che terrorizzò l'interò centro città... si spaventarono pure i polizziotti che l'arrestarono. :sonar:  tanto sociale non era neppure lui:carneval:


Avevo letto da qualche parte di questa cosa della carenza di socialita' da parte dei "geni"... niente di scientificamente provato, solo una statistica.
Pero' se si pensa al detto "genio e sregolatezza" in genere la sregolatezza e' una vita sociale tumultuose e/o fallimentare proprio per alcuni.
Anche i vari Leonardo e Michenlangelo non e' che fossero proprio dei simpaticoni:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avevo letto da qualche parte di questa cosa della carenza di socialita' da parte dei "geni"... niente di scientificamente provato, solo una statistica.
> Pero' se si pensa al detto "genio e sregolatezza" in genere la sregolatezza e' una vita sociale tumultuose e/o fallimentare proprio per alcuni.
> Anche i vari Leonardo e Michenlangelo non e' che fossero proprio dei simpaticoni:carneval:


 Michelangelo pare fosse una vera merda :carneval: Invece di Leonardo ho letto sempre benissimo... una persona molto buona e disinteressata.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Michelangelo pare fosse una vera merda :carneval: Invece di Leonardo ho letto sempre benissimo... una persona molto buona e disinteressata.


Non arrivava ai livelli di sclero plateale di Michelangelo pero' non era estraneo alle stranezze... si dice per esempio che si astenesse dalla pratica del sesso perche' riteneva fosse una cosa sporca... poi e' anche vero che della sua vita privata si sa veramente poco perche' era estremamente riservato


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non arrivava ai livelli di sclero plateale di Michelangelo pero' non era estraneo alle stranezze... si dice per esempio che si astenesse dalla pratica del sesso perche' riteneva fosse una cosa sporca... poi e' anche vero che della sua vita privata si sa veramente poco perche' era estremamente riservato


no no, infatti era strano forte... però pare proprio fosse un buono. Oddio, poi uno che si privava dei pochi soldi per acquistare ai mercati gli uccellini per farli volare liberi... probabilmente sublimava la sessualità repressa:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> no no, infatti era strano forte... però pare proprio fosse un buono. Oddio, poi uno che si privava dei pochi soldi per acquistare ai mercati gli uccellini per farli volare liberi... *probabilmente sublimava la sessualità repressa*:carneval:


Che cazzare che sei:rotfl:
Comunque Leonardo non e' un buon esempio perche' unico forse


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che cazzare che sei:rotfl:
> Comunque Leonardo non e' un buon esempio perche' unico forse


 potrei essere un ottimo strizzacervelli 
Si, questo è vero. Leonardo non è affatto un buon esempio di genio. Era totalmente atipico anche in quello.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> potrei essere un ottimo strizzacervelli
> Si, questo è vero. Leonardo non è affatto un buon esempio di genio. Era totalmente atipico anche in quello.


Che poi anche le fonti sono poco certe... il Vasari era un gran cazzaro inattendibile... un Novella2000 del rinascimento:unhappy::carneval:


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che poi anche le fonti sono poco certe... il Vasari era un gran cazzaro inattendibile... un Novella2000 del rinascimento:unhappy::carneval:


certi argomenti tirano fin dall'homo erectus :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> certi argomenti tirano fin dall'homo erectus :carneval:



Ravanare nelle vite altrui ci fa sentire meglio come umanita':rotfl:

Se poi becchi il vizio e' fatta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Una base scientifica? Quale basa scientifica? La razionalità non spiega tutto. Sulla dislessia e i programmi da portare a termine che mi dici?


 Dislessia di chi?
Quali programmi? 
I programmi scolastici?
La necessità che tu ritieni che ci sia di completarli?
L'ansia degli insegnanti?
In tal caso in quale ordine di scuola?
Ma tu i programmi li hai mai letti?
Sai come sono fatti e cosa prescrivono e cosa suggeriscono?


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ravanare nelle vite altrui ci fa sentire meglio come umanita':rotfl:
> 
> Se poi becchi il vizio e' fatta


soprattutto ci consola scoprire negli altri le nostre debolezze, immaginate o vissute non importa. Se il piccolo borghese adultero scopre che pure JFK si trombava la Monroe, si sente rassicurato :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> soprattutto ci consola scoprire negli altri le nostre debolezze, immaginate o vissute non importa. Se il piccolo borghese adultero scopre che pure JFK si trombava la Monroe, si sente rassicurato :rotfl:


E anche un filino sfigato perche' lui la Monroe non se l'e' trombata:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E anche un filino sfigato perche' lui la Monroe non se l'e' trombata:rotfl:


ma magari gli basta la cognata... o se la deve far bastare. Però lo fa sentire parte della grande famiglia :rotfl:


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dislessia di chi?
> Quali programmi?
> I programmi scolastici?
> La necessità che tu ritieni che ci sia di completarli?
> ...


La dislessia dilagante, ci sarà un motivo o no? Alle riunioni non si fa che parlare di risultati, mi piacerebbe ci si concentrasse di più sull'evoluzione dell'individuo in quanto tale. Meno nozioni e più passione. E apertura mentale.


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> *La dislessia dilagante, ci sarà un motivo o no*? Alle riunioni non si fa che parlare di risultati, mi piacerebbe ci si concentrasse di più sull'evoluzione dell'individuo in quanto tale. Meno nozioni e più passione. E apertura mentale.


 forse prima non la chiamavano così


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> *La dislessia dilagante, ci sarà un motivo o no*? Alle riunioni non si fa che parlare di risultati, mi piacerebbe ci si concentrasse di più sull'evoluzione dell'individuo in quanto tale. Meno nozioni e più passione. E apertura mentale.


Ma se non sbaglio la dislessia e' legata alla morfologia del cervello o qualcosa di simile ma non e' mica colpa di nessuno se e' sempre piu' diffusa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> La dislessia dilagante, ci sarà un motivo o no? Alle riunioni non si fa che parlare di risultati, mi piacerebbe ci si concentrasse di più sull'evoluzione dell'individuo in quanto tale. Meno nozioni e più passione. E apertura mentale.


 Alle riunioni rispondono alle richieste delle famiglie.
Se la ministro e la tv bombardano tutti con il "ritorno al merito" (che sarebbe giusto se lo si intendesse come non far preferenze per i raccomandati e non mettere in gara tra loro i bimbetti...) è naturale che si diano rassicurazioni in questo senso alla famiglie.
La dislessia non è dilagante. I casi son sempre rari e nella norma. Solo viene riconosciuta ...anche talvolta quando non c'è perché è un modo per arrendersi di fronte a difficoltà di apprendimento. Io ho visto solo un paio di veri dislessici.


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Alle riunioni rispondono alle richieste delle famiglie.
> Se la ministro e la tv bombardano tutti con il "ritorno al merito" (che sarebbe giusto se lo si intendesse come non far preferenze per i raccomandati e non mettere in gara tra loro i bimbetti...) è naturale che si diano rassicurazioni in questo senso alla famiglie.
> La dislessia non è dilagante. I casi son sempre rari e nella norma. Solo viene riconosciuta ...anche talvolta quando non c'è perché è un modo per arrendersi di fronte a difficoltà di apprendimento. Io ho visto solo un paio di veri dislessici.


Mah nella classe di mia figlia sono almeno in cinque, idem nell'altra seconda. Sul bombardamento e le richieste dei genitori concordo (non di tutti i genitori però), ma la scuola la fa chi ci lavora o no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Mah nella classe di mia figlia sono almeno in cinque, idem nell'altra seconda. Sul bombardamento e le richieste dei genitori concordo (non di tutti i genitori però), ma la scuola la fa chi ci lavora o no?


 Ma va là ...usano termini a vanvera!!!
La dislessia è una difficoltà di cui non si sa l'origine e che è difficile da superare. La cosa migliore da fare per prevenire difficoltà di letto-scrittura è far scrivere a lungo in stampato. Ma per farlo bisogna avere la sicurezza necessaria per resistere alle pressioni dei genitori che vedono nel corsivo un traguardo da raggiungere e da raggiungere il più presto possibile.
Anche gli insegnanti sono umani e subiscono l'influenza dei media e cercano di accontentare i genitori (particolarmente ansiosi in prima e seconda e poi in preda al panico in quinta) e poi hanno l'obbligo di dire che applicano le indicazioni del ministero.
Non tutte dicono apertamente, come me, quello che pensano delle parole vuote sulla "ritrovata serietà".


----------



## Anna A (19 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dislessia di chi?
> Quali programmi?
> I programmi scolastici?
> La necessità che tu ritieni che ci sia di completarli?
> ...


mia nipote, la più piccola, a scuola va malissimo. non ha niente che non va, eppure... la sorella più grande è sorda dalla nascita ma a scuola fila come un treno.. che sia in qualche modo questa la causa? non riesco a capire cosa non va in lei.


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2010)

fossi un'insegnante  avrei seri problemi a non mandare a spigolare qualche genitore al giorno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mia nipote, la più piccola, a scuola va malissimo. non ha niente che non va, eppure... la sorella più grande è sorda dalla nascita ma a scuola fila come un treno.. che sia in qualche modo questa la causa? non riesco a capire cosa non va in lei.


Va malissimo in che senso?
Ormai da anni si parla di DSA ovvero disturpi *specifici* d'apprendimento.
Se non si individiano le difficoltà di apprendimento o psicologiche non si può intervenire e non va ignorata che per un bambino sentirsi troppo responsabilizzati o in competizione non aiuta.
Ho un alunno spaventato di non essere all'altezza della sorella più grande di un anno e, secondo la madre brava. Ho provato a spiegare ai genitori che il confronto è deleterio per il bambino e ho anche preso per loro appuntamento da un consulente psicopedagogico ...si sono rifiutati di andare.
Beh questa madre viene costantemente ai colloqui con la figlia che, secondo lei, dovrebbe sentire "come va" il fratello a scuola. Io la faccio aspettare fuori, indispettendo la madre, ma sono certa che appena uscita riferirà tutto... :incazzato:


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> fossi un'insegnante  avrei seri problemi a non mandare a spigolare qualche genitore al giorno.


Anche io lo giuro... per fortuna anche se sarei stata un'insegnante pessima in ogni caso.:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (19 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Va malissimo in che senso?
> Ormai da anni si parla di DSA ovvero disturpi *specifici* d'apprendimento.
> Se non si individiano le difficoltà di apprendimento o psicologiche non si può intervenire e non va ignorata che per un bambino sentirsi troppo responsabilizzati o in competizione non aiuta.
> Ho un alunno spaventato di non essere all'altezza della sorella più grande di un anno e, secondo la madre brava. Ho provato a spiegare ai genitori che il confronto è deleterio per il bambino e ho anche preso per loro appuntamento da un consulente psicopedagogico ...si sono rifiutati di andare.
> Beh questa madre viene costantemente ai colloqui con la figlia che, secondo lei, dovrebbe sentire "come va" il fratello a scuola. Io la faccio aspettare fuori, indispettendo la madre, ma sono certa che appena uscita riferirà tutto... :incazzato:


 
oddio.. stando a quello che mi racconta mia sorella è come se facesse fatica a fare quello che le si dice di fare; è svogliata e perennemente in ritardo in tutto.
non so nemmeno io cosa dirle, perché mio figlio non è mai stato un esempio di scolaro perfetto ma tuttosommato ha sempre fatto il suo anche se ...
sai, io credo che alla base ci possa essere la preoccupazione per la sorella maggiore da parte dei genitori, tanto da farla quasi sentire in colpa perché lei invece è sana.. non so ma qualcosa mi dice che a livello inconscio lei si senta in colpa nei confronti della sorella.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> oddio.. stando a quello che mi racconta mia sorella è come se facesse fatica a fare quello che le si dice di fare; è svogliata e perennemente in ritardo in tutto.
> non so nemmeno io cosa dirle, perché mio figlio non è mai stato un esempio di scolaro perfetto ma tuttosommato ha sempre fatto il suo anche se ...
> sai, io credo che alla base ci possa essere la preoccupazione per la sorella maggiore da parte dei genitori, tanto da farla quasi sentire in colpa perché lei invece è sana.. non so ma qualcosa mi dice che a livello inconscio lei si senta in colpa nei confronti della sorella.


 Essendo lenta riceve attenzioni supplementari..?


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma va là ...usano termini a vanvera!!!
> La dislessia è una difficoltà di cui non si sa l'origine e che è difficile da superare. La cosa migliore da fare per prevenire difficoltà di letto-scrittura è far scrivere a lungo in stampato. Ma per farlo *bisogna avere la sicurezza necessaria per resistere alle pressioni dei genitori che vedono nel corsivo un traguardo da raggiungere e da raggiungere il più presto possibile.*
> Anche gli insegnanti sono umani e subiscono l'influenza dei media e cercano di accontentare i genitori (particolarmente ansiosi in prima e seconda e poi in preda al panico in quinta) e poi hanno l'obbligo di dire che applicano le indicazioni del ministero.
> Non tutte dicono apertamente, come me, quello che pensano delle parole vuote sulla "ritrovata serietà".


Sì capisco e concordo. Sulla dislessia hanno fatto dei test a scuola, su tutti i bambini. 

ps intanto i bambini che raggiungono quei traguardi vengono comunque premiati con i voti più alti eh .


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Va malissimo in che senso?
> Ormai da anni si parla di DSA ovvero disturpi *specifici* d'apprendimento.
> Se non si individiano le difficoltà di apprendimento o psicologiche non si può intervenire e non va ignorata che per un bambino sentirsi troppo responsabilizzati o in competizione non aiuta.
> Ho un alunno spaventato di non essere all'altezza della sorella più grande di un anno e, secondo la madre brava. *Ho provato a spiegare ai genitori che il confronto è deleterio per il bambino* e ho anche preso per loro appuntamento da un consulente psicopedagogico ...si sono rifiutati di andare.
> Beh questa madre viene costantemente ai colloqui con la figlia che, secondo lei, dovrebbe sentire "come va" il fratello a scuola. Io la faccio aspettare fuori, indispettendo la madre, ma sono certa che appena uscita riferirà tutto... :incazzato:


Quindi siamo d'accordo sul discorso competizione, bene :up:


----------



## Grande82 (19 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sì capisco e concordo. Sulla dislessia hanno fatto dei test a scuola, su tutti i bambini.
> 
> ps intanto i bambini che raggiungono quei traguardi vengono comunque premiati con i voti più alti eh .


 non ho capito, suggerisci di mettere il voto all'evoluzione dello scolaro? tutti partono da 6, poi se peggiori prendi 5,4... se migliori prendi 7,8... 
indipendentemente che tu parta da un livello più alto o più basso? 
Se alla fine una scolara ha imparato a scrivere a malapena e l'altra ha ottima capacità di scrittura prendono entrambe 10 perchè si sono impegnate? non ho capito....


----------



## Grande82 (19 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Quindi siamo d'accordo sul discorso competizione, bene :up:


 secondo me dipende se la competizione è sana o meno.
un genitore che ti dice che devi essere la più brava o ti confronta con un fratello o un amico, fa del male alla tua evoluzione di bambino.
un genitore che ti dice che devi migliorare rispetto ai tuoi propri risultati e ti mette in competizione con te stesso, facendoti vedere come potresti benissimo raggiungere migliori risultati, secondo me, ti dà una competitività positiva. 
I miei genitori mi hanno sempre detto 'non mi interessa se tutti prendono 5 al compito, se la prof mette un massimo di 8, non vedo perchè tu non possa prendere 8, se ti impegni' E posso dire che in 20anni di scuole varie non ho mai cercato di emergere sugli altri, ma ho sempre pensato che se qualcuno poteva ottenere un certo voto o risultato, pure io potevo e mi impegnavo. A me pare una cosa sana.


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non ho capito, suggerisci di mettere il voto all'evoluzione dello scolaro? tutti partono da 6, poi se peggiori prendi 5,4... se migliori prendi 7,8...
> indipendentemente che tu parta da un livello più alto o più basso?
> Se alla fine una scolara ha imparato a scrivere a malapena e l'altra ha ottima capacità di scrittura prendono entrambe 10 perchè si sono impegnate? non ho capito....


No. Il discorso è se vali 7 e ti impegni da 7 ti prendi 9, se vali 9 e ti impegni da 6 prendi 6.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sì capisco e concordo. Sulla dislessia hanno fatto dei test a scuola, su tutti i bambini.
> 
> ps intanto i bambini che raggiungono quei traguardi vengono comunque premiati con i voti più alti eh .


 Chi ha fatto i test?
E comunque i risultati non possono essere pubblici, quindi il numero di bambini dislessici non può essere reso noto.
Se vogliono vendere qualche costoso programma per pc o materiale speciale ...i somministratori non possono essere considerati neutri.
Il numero è esagerato. 
Beh se uno arriva prima a un traguardo va gratificato. Questo non implica automaticamente non gratificare chi non è ancora arrivato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non ho capito, suggerisci di mettere il voto all'evoluzione dello scolaro? tutti partono da 6, poi se peggiori prendi 5,4... se migliori prendi 7,8...
> indipendentemente che tu parta da un livello più alto o più basso?
> Se alla fine una scolara ha imparato a scrivere a malapena e l'altra ha ottima capacità di scrittura prendono entrambe 10 perchè si sono impegnate? non ho capito....


 Stiamo parlando di scuola primaria!
Il dibattito sui metodi di valutazione (cioè su cosa e come valutare) è sempre in corso e come comunicarlo alle famiglie è ancora più dibattuto.
La famiglie preferiscono, in generale, una valutazione chiara e semplice che sia una risposta a "Va bene o no?".
Ma è una semplificazione che non può che avere come risposta "Va bene" perché a quell'età "si fa quel che si può" e in base alle opportunità che vengono date.
La reintroduzione del giudizio globale (dopo anni di valutazioni discorsive) è stato contestato proprio perché implica una classificazione tra bambini che è del tutto antipedagogica.
Vi immaginate Freinet o la Montessori o don Milani fare una classifica tra i bambini?


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> secondo me dipende se la competizione è sana o meno.
> un genitore che ti dice che devi essere la più brava o ti confronta con un fratello o un amico, fa del male alla tua evoluzione di bambino.
> un genitore che ti dice che devi migliorare rispetto ai tuoi propri risultati e ti mette in competizione con te stesso, facendoti vedere come potresti benissimo raggiungere migliori risultati, secondo me, ti dà una competitività positiva.
> I miei genitori mi hanno sempre detto 'non mi interessa se tutti prendono 5 al compito, se la prof mette un massimo di 8, non vedo perchè tu non possa prendere 8, se ti impegni' E posso dire che in 20anni di scuole varie non ho mai cercato di emergere sugli altri, ma ho sempre pensato che se qualcuno poteva ottenere un certo voto o risultato, pure io potevo e mi impegnavo. A me pare una cosa sana.


Anche secondo me.
Inoltre se presa in maniera giocosa e' uno stimolo non indifferente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> secondo me dipende se la competizione è sana o meno.
> un genitore che ti dice che devi essere la più brava o ti confronta con un fratello o un amico, fa del male alla tua evoluzione di bambino.
> un genitore che ti dice che devi migliorare rispetto ai tuoi propri risultati e ti mette in competizione con te stesso, facendoti vedere come potresti benissimo raggiungere migliori risultati, secondo me, ti dà una competitività positiva.
> I miei genitori mi hanno sempre detto 'non mi interessa se tutti prendono 5 al compito, se la prof mette un massimo di 8, non vedo perchè tu non possa prendere 8, se ti impegni' E posso dire che in 20anni di scuole varie non ho mai cercato di emergere sugli altri, ma ho sempre pensato che se qualcuno poteva ottenere un certo voto o risultato, pure io potevo e mi impegnavo. A me pare una cosa sana.


Se sei in grado di farlo.
Immagina di sentire la stessa "sana" competitività rispetto a qualcosa per cui sei negata fosse sport, canto o ballo...
Nessun bambino non vuole essere bravo a far le cose. Può essere che non ci riesca ...ancora.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> No. Il discorso è se vali 7 e ti impegni da 7 ti prendi 9, se vali 9 e ti impegni da 6 prendi 6.


 Chi vale cosa??????????????????
Le valutazioni sono su attività, abilità e competenze *in evoluzione* non sulle persone!!!


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se sei in grado di farlo.
> Immagina di sentire la stessa "sana" competitività rispetto a qualcosa per cui sei negata fosse sport, canto o ballo...
> Nessun bambino non vuole essere bravo a far le cose. Può essere che non ci riesca ...ancora.


La mia maestra ci faceva fare le ricerche di gruppo per evitare la competizione diretta... io lo ricordo molto divertente


----------



## Grande82 (19 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se sei in grado di farlo.
> Immagina di sentire la stessa "sana" competitività rispetto a qualcosa per cui sei negata fosse sport, canto o ballo...
> Nessun bambino non vuole essere bravo a far le cose. Può essere che non ci riesca ...ancora.


è vero. sono sempre stata competitiva anche su quello che non riuscivo a fare, ma sono anche stata educata a saper mollare il colpo dopo aver tentato, ad un certo punto. A dire 'ok, non fa per me, faccio del mio meglio comunque'.
Non parlo solo delle elementari, stavo estendendo il discorso, scusate se andavo OT


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> è vero. sono sempre stata competitiva anche su quello che non riuscivo a fare, ma sono anche stata educata a saper mollare il colpo dopo aver tentato, ad un certo punto. A dire 'ok, non fa per me, faccio del mio meglio comunque'.
> Non parlo solo delle elementari, stavo estendendo il discorso, scusate se andavo OT


Ma se hai capacità "spendibili" quali quelle intellettuali accetti meglio altre carenze. 
Poi è tutto da vedere anche quello: io non mi rassegno ancora di essere stonata.
Ma se sulle capacità più considerate vieni messa in competizione e vedi frustrati i tuoi sforzi, con una valutazione che non li considera, il risultato è il rifiuto di ogni impegno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche secondo me.
> Inoltre se presa in maniera giocosa e' uno stimolo non indifferente





Lettrice ha detto:


> La mia maestra ci faceva fare le ricerche di gruppo per evitare la competizione diretta... io lo ricordo molto divertente


 Infatti è giusto mettersi alla prova, ma viene accettata la competizione se viene percepita come "si può vincere e si può perdere" in quello specifico campo, non se diventa valutazione della persona.
del resto tutti i giochi sono competitivi in qualche forma, ma nessuno viene classificato per le sue performance a bandiera e ogni bambino sarà soddisfatto se riuscirà a vincere una volta su 5 se prima vinceva una su 10...

Il lavoro di guruppo, guidato, è fondamentale. Ma è difficile da applicare e quindi per molti può essere stata un'esperienza negativa, ma solo perché non è stato guidato davvero.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2010)

*ci ho pensato su*

Penso che la competività sia la peggior caratteristica della scuola.
Ho sempre aborrito questa cosa, al punto, da lasciare lì la spugna.
Ricordo bene alcune cose dell'infanzia.
In classe ero il migliore, ma c'era una bambina che ci teneva da morire ad essere lei la prima. Così io visto che non capivo quanto fosse importante competere, facevo a posta in meno per ricevere un bene meno meno, e fare in modo che la maestra desse a lei l'agognato bene più. 

Una volta la maestra mi disse che se aggiungevo una frase al temino, mi avrebbe alzato il voto. Io risposi che il mio temino andava benissimo così e con ero certo lì per farmi condizionare dal suo voto.

Verso la scuola ho sempre mantenuto un atteggiamento di totale disinteresse...e di diniego:
Vuoi il temino? Te lo faccio.

Ho avuto sempre problemi per la disciplina e il comportamento sfociati in quinta ginnasio con il 7 in condotta, convertito in 8 se cambiavo liceo...

Un creativo deve avere percorsi alternativi...altrimenti si appiatisce nel qualunquismo.

La competitività ha creato pianisti con lo stampino, ha creato gli emuli,
Ogni artista in genere se ne frega di quello che la cultura dice essere arte, ma va oltre, a volte con dolorosa preveggenza...


----------



## Anna A (19 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Essendo lenta riceve attenzioni supplementari..?


non so se ho capito bene cosa intendi... in ogni caso niente è partito dalla scuola. la fanno seguire a casa privatamente. capisci che io più di tanto non posso fare?.. fosse per me indagherei meglio sul disagio che manifesta..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ieri sono stata al colloquio con le insegnanti di mia figlia, seconda elementare. I voti sono buoni ma non alti come dovrebbero essere (secondo loro). Si concentra poco durante le lezioni, sembra persa nel suo mondo. Mi hanno segnalato la sua amicizia con una bambina che ha difficoltà, quasi sconcertate da questo rapporto. Secondo loro dovrebbe mettersi in competizione con le bambine più brave, ma (sempre secondo loro) si sa che la competizione è faticosa... Alla fine, forse per darmi lo zuccherino, mi hanno detto, eh ma si vede che sua figlia è una creativa, è sempre così originale... Insomma le solite storie, è intelligente ma non si applica abbastanza. Me ne sono tornata a casa un po' sconcertata, e con l'idea che forse la scuola non aiuta a sviluppare i talenti ma ad uniformare... Lei intanto continua a dirmi che a scuola si annoia.


Io dei miei primi 4 anni i scuola mi ricordo solo due o tre episodi. Tutto il resto del tempo passavo a non imparare nulla, perché era semplicemente un incubo.

Nella 5. e 6. classe avevamo una maestra piuttosto originale. Mi ricordo di alcuni episodi, ma soprattutto il problema di non saper dividere. Ho quindi imparato a memoria i risultati per parzialmente soddisfare maestra e mia madre.

A metà della 6. classe poi ho capito come si divide, il che ha incoraggiato miei genitori di iscrivermi al liceo medio. Ci sono stato per 6 mesi, ed ero ricaduto nella trance più assoluta, non capendo come funziona il sistema binario, esadecimale, la trigonometria e tante altre cose, come ad esempio la lingua inglese.

Preso dalla disperazione, i miei genitori mi hanno "ritirato" e lasciato fare per il resto del tempo, fino alla fine del 9. anno. Senza la pressione dei genitori, ho recuperato tutto e sono diventato talmente bravo, che come "premio" sono stato iscritto un'altra volta al liceo medio.

In un anno dunque ho fatto tutto quello che si fa normalmente in quattro. Era uno sperimento, che per me funzionava bene.

Dopo la scuola di 10 anni mi sono giurato di non visitare mai più la scuola come allievo, e così è stato.

Invece mi sono trovato ad insegnare come supplente, con grande successo, sottraendo allievi anche dai corsi paralleli. Non ho mai preparato una lezione, ma ho potuto stupire comunque.

Conclusione.

Fregatene degli altri, lascia crescere i tuoi figli come vogliono. Se hanno la stoffa (e tutti l'hanno) e patti chiari (a 18 anni fuori di casa senza pietà) ti troverai con figli creativi, indipendenti e intelligentissimi, senza i vincoli della società.

Saranno svitati, inconsueti, ma chi se ne frega ... no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non so se ho capito bene cosa intendi... in ogni caso niente è partito dalla scuola. la fanno seguire a casa privatamente. capisci che io più di tanto non posso fare?.. fosse per me indagherei meglio sul disagio che manifesta..


 Credo che tu abbia capito... la bambina ha trovato un modo per ottenere attenzioni.
Certo non è utile seguirla in questo comportamento e parlarne con persone competenti sarebbe necessario.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Io dei miei primi 4 anni i scuola mi ricordo solo due o tre episodi. Tutto il resto del tempo passavo a non imparare nulla, perché era semplicemente un incubo.
> 
> Nella 5. e 6. classe avevamo una maestra piuttosto originale. Mi ricordo di alcuni episodi, ma soprattutto il problema di non saper dividere. Ho quindi imparato a memoria i risultati per parzialmente soddisfare maestra e mia madre.
> 
> ...


 Tu sei tu.
Come ogni persona è se stessa.
Non per tutti funzionano le stesse cose.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu sei tu.
> Come *ogni persona è se stessa*.
> Non per tutti funzionano le stesse cose.


Sì ovvio.

Il mio è un caso estremo che dimostra però, come certi parametri sociali influiscono sulla performance di alcuni individui. Sono stato in compagnia di altri ragazzi e ragazze "stupidi" quanto me, ed è di loro che sento nostalgia. Perché erano questi individui, che erano in grado di seguire percorsi alternativi nelle loro materie ed inclinazioni preferite. Qualità che nella vita reale sono impagabili.

I secchioni ci sono stati, eccome, però con quali sacrifici? Conosco ancora qualcuno: distrutti e distruttivi, incapaci di comprendere qualunque cosa al di fuori del concetto economico. Tutta loro vita è programmata, raramente si è sviluppata in una direzione piacevole, rilassata. E costringono i loro figli a seguirli per la stessa strada che essi stessi hanno sofferto, per il "loro bene"...

Vorresti tu distruggere i tuoi figli, per il bene che malapena tu hai potuto accettare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Sì ovvio.
> 
> Il mio è un caso estremo che dimostra però, come certi parametri sociali influiscono sulla performance di alcuni individui. Sono stato in compagnia di altri ragazzi e ragazze "stupidi" quanto me, ed è di loro che sento nostalgia. Perché erano questi individui, che erano in grado di seguire percorsi alternativi nelle loro materie ed inclinazioni preferite. Qualità che nella vita reale sono impagabili.
> 
> ...


 Non dirlo a me che un secchione l'ho sposato... :incazzato:


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2010)

La scuola non credo che ne appiattisca ne impedisca la creativita'.
La scuola e' un'infarinatura generale lascia tutte le porte aperte che poi ognuno scelga quale prendere... ma e' giusto che tutte siano aperte.
I bambini sono quasi tutti creativi le vere attitudini si scoprono dopo. L'essere creativo non dice una fava e non e' detto si traduca in "arte" o non e' detto che riesca da autodidatta. Anche la liberta' o la capacita' di esprimere e sfogare la creativita' va esercitata e conquistata. Mai dare per scontato.
Quello che fa la scuola in linea di massima, anche quella per creativi, e' porre limiti entro i quali si esercita la creativita' in qualunque disciplina. 

Ho anche un aneddoto di quando studiavo architettura. Credo fosse progettazione2 il prof ci diede un lotto sui viali di Firenze in mezzo a due palazzi storici. Un progetto pieno di vincoli: piu' alto di cosi' non puoi andare; devi mantenere l'arcata; non ti puoi spingere in profondita'...insomma alla prima revisione mi sego' parti del progetto. Mi lamentai ovviamente perche' pecco dannatamente di presunzione carneval. Il prof mi disse "bene allora le tolgo tutti vincoli. Progetti un palazzo". Io ero tutta contenta...in teoria perche' nella pratica potevo fare tutto ma non veniva niente, non avevo nessuno _stimolo_ da cui partire. la settimana dopo a revisione il "bastardo" mi aspettava, quando vide che non avevo nulla mi disse" Ma signorina P. dove va lei senza i vincoli? Ci vuole piu' esperienza per partire dal nulla che per adattarsi a 4 vincoli. Vada e torni al progetto originale".
Questo per dire che bisogna porsi con umilta' nei confronti di chi insegna nel 90% dei casi ne sa piu' di noi perche' comunque ha piu' esperienza. Il "so tutto io" in genere non porta da nessuna parte. L'apertura mentale e' anche avere sufficiente umilta' per ammettere di avere tanto da imparare.
Per un bambino poi i vincoli/limiti sono fondamentali. Tutti i genitori vedono nel proprio figlio un piccolo Mozart, ma non e' cosi', quello e' un caso su un miliardo...madiamoli a scuola va.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> I secchioni ci sono stati, eccome, però con quali sacrifici? Conosco ancora qualcuno: *distrutti e distruttivi, incapaci di comprendere qualunque cosa al di fuori del concetto economico. Tutta loro vita è programmata, raramente si è sviluppata in una direzione piacevole, rilassata. E costringono i loro figli a seguirli per la stessa strada che essi stessi hanno sofferto, per il "loro bene"...*


:up:


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi ha fatto i test?
> E comunque i risultati non possono essere pubblici, quindi il numero di bambini dislessici non può essere reso noto.
> Se vogliono vendere qualche costoso programma per pc o materiale speciale ...i somministratori non possono essere considerati neutri.
> Il numero è esagerato.
> Beh se uno arriva prima a un traguardo va gratificato. Questo non implica automaticamente non gratificare chi non è ancora arrivato.


E' un programma del comune di Milano credo (o della regione? Boh). Persa ovvio che i risultati non sono pubblici ma tra genitori si parla. Si gratifica col voto più alto, e anche tra bambini si parla.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E' un programma del comune di Milano credo (o della regione? Boh). Persa ovvio che i risultati non sono pubblici ma tra genitori si parla. Si gratifica col voto più alto, e anche tra bambini si parla.


Sarà della regione.
Ultimamente hanno messo in campo molti corsi di aggiornamento sulla dislessia che concludono che bisogna introdurre e/o pretendere il corsivo tardi e bisogna permettere ai ragazzi di scrivere al computer.
Quindi nulla che non si sapesse già da molti anni.
Ci sarà qualche ragione  per fare ricerche e dignosticare un disturbo specifico...
Il numero è comunque abnorme.
Quando parlo di 2 o 3 casi che ho visto (vanno esclusi altri dsa o handicap in cui non si può parlare di dislessia) non mi riferisco solo alle mie classi, ma anche alle parallele, per un totale di circa 500 bambini.
L'importanza che viene data al voto di valore del bambino e non di valutazione dello specifico lavoro eseguito dipende in gran misura anche ai genitori.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'importanza che viene data al voto di valore del bambino e non di valutazione dello specifico lavoro eseguito dipende in gran misura anche ai genitori.


Persa i bambini parlano fra loro anche se  puoi non dare valore al voto (anche se il sentirsi dire eh varrebbe dieci ma ogni tanto si distrae e quindi le diamo sette mi fa arrabbiare, ma mi contengo :mexican.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Persa i bambini parlano fra loro anche se puoi non dare valore al voto (anche se il sentirsi dire eh varrebbe dieci ma ogni tanto si distrae e quindi le diamo sette mi fa arrabbiare, ma mi contengo :mexican.


 Ma il valore va dato! Ma quello giusto di accuratezza di esecuzione.


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2010)

Mi preoccuperei di verificare che la bimba si trovi bene a a scuola. Andare a scuola è il suo lavoro, è una insostituibile opportunità di crescita personale.
la bimba va a scuola volentieri? O si lascia trascinare con rassegnazione? Bisognerebbe verificare quello. Il resto sono chiacchiere.
A sette anni si è naturalmente creativi, fantasiosi e sognatori...la competizione si può evitare, l'emulazione è utile...ma insomma è in seconda, diamole tempo!!!!


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> mai sentito parlare dei bambini Indaco?


Si. E mi pare una gran fregnaccia. I bambini non vanno catalogati, nè dai maestri, nè dalle teorie new age. Tutti i bambini sono "Indaco"....intelligenti, fantasiosi, creativi.
Tutti i bambibi hanno estreme possibilità,nessuno è uguale all'altro..e dubito che la scuola di oggi sia così uniformante...
Se l'intelligenza c'è, c'è..non te la leva nessuno.
Mi preoccuperei, ed insisto, solo della felicità della bambina...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Marzo 2010)

http://www.lastampa.it/_web/cmstp/tmplrubriche/scuola/grubrica.asp?ID_blog=60&ID_articolo=1295&ID_sezione=255&sezione=
_Gelmini, al via una task force 
contro la dislessia_
_




__




_http://www.lastampa.it/_web/_servizi/piuvisti/default.asp_




__Firmato un "protocollo a 3" tra Ministero, Associazione Aid, Fondazione Telecom __




__




__ROMA 
«Da oggi parte una task force contro la dislessia» nelle scuole. Un problema che «riguarda 350 mila ragazzi ma che si può affrontare con successo». Bisogna però «diagnosticarla il prima possibile e aiutare i ragazzi a superarla». Presenta così, il ministro dell’Istruzione, università e ricerca, Mariastella Gelmini, il protocollo di intesa a tre - ministero, Fondazione Telecom Italia, Associazione italiana dislessia (Aid) - firmato oggi a Roma, per due progetti nazionali: uno per riconoscere precocemente e combattere la dislessia nelle scuole italiane e l’altro per la formare di 6.000 insegnanti “di riferimento” in grado di aiutare gli alunni dislessici. 

I due progetti triennali, su cui oggi il ministero si è impegnato a collaborare, fanno parte di un più ampio programma di azione contro la dislessia - disturbo che rende difficile ai ragazzi una lettura fluente e riduce le capacità di una scrittura corretta dal punto di vista ortografico - *avviato da Aid e Fondazione Telecom che lo ha finanziato, per tre anni, con un milione e mezzo di euro*. E che comprende altri due progetti: __*i campus estivi informatici per insegnare ai ragazzi l’uso di strumenti, utili per superare i problemi di apprendimento. E lo “zaino multimediale” che ha l’obiettivo di distribuire libri scolastici in formato digitale.
*
«La dislessia è una forma di disagio che spesso viene sottovalutata», ha detto Joaquin Navarro Valls, presidente della Fondazione Telecom Italia, prima della firma del protocollo. «Eppure riguarda il 4-5% dei ragazzi in età scolare. Ed è anche alla base di un gran numero di abbandoni scolastici», ha aggiunto Navarro Valls, sottolineando che la Fondazione si è impegnata a combattere questo disturbo anche in nome dell’etica della “responsabilità sociale” delle aziende che, come tutti, «hanno diritti e doveri».

E tra i doveri c’è quello di «fornire i mezzi per risolvere grandi problemi sociali», ha aggiunto augurandosi che il programma messo a punto con l’Aid «aiuti a ridurre concretamente gli abbandoni scolastici da parte dei ragazzi dislessici».

Per Rosabianca Leo, presidente Aid e madre di due ragazze dislessiche, il protocollo firmato oggi è un importante passo avanti da parte delle Istituzioni e anche un segnale dell’Italia alla Comunità europea. «Mi auguro che il prossimo passo sia la rapida approvazione di una legge nazionale che stabilisca regole e strumenti per aiutare questi bambini in tutte le scuole di ogni ordine e grado nell’intero Paese», ha concluso Leo._ 

Uhm ..."strumenti digitali"...


----------

